# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/30/13



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk/Heyman to be the only good thing about the show once again. If only the other angles weren't such garbage.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not really looking forward to anything specifically. The Rhodes stuff could be interesting, and a Punk promo on Ryback could be good if they actually do that this week, but even with those in mind, I can't say I'm highly anticipating Raw. Battleground is the same.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Battleground looks even worse than NOC, and I have no idea how that's even possible. They need to get their shit together.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No shock. These shitty PPVs with 3 weeks build is not necessary.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Interested to see where they go with the Rhodes/McMahon feud. Not expecting much though. Hopefully something good comes out of it.

Los Matadores - can't say I'm really looking forward to their debut. Knowing the WWE, They'd mess them up after sometime. Would be great to see the tag team division revived again even if it would be short-lived.

Not sure what to expect from the Daniel Bryan/Orton feud other than usual 'YES!' chants and Orton beating up a random opponent lol :side: Would love to see something huge happen between the two though. Looking forward to it.

Would be great to see the direction they go with Punk/Heyman. Expecting a Punk fight back and most likely a promo.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Battleground looks even worse than NOC, and I have no idea how that's even possible. They need to get their shit together.


Second parts were never good, so imagine when the first one was shitty. Battleground is basically the same PPV than NoC, with Ryback instead of Axel.

About Raw, I´m looking forward for the Rhodes segment, the best thing going on Raw these last weeks IMO.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

[Unpopular opinion] Matadores! :mark: Can't wait to see which direction they go with them. [/Unpopular opinion]

ALSO SHIELD AND RHODES FAMILY!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Punk was fucking epic last week on RAW. Let's see what happens this Monday.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Battleground is on October 6th right? shit what a lackluster amount of time to work with.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see the whole Rhodes vs McMahon segment, should be good.

Bryan I'm sure will have a big night once again and be interesting to see who ends out on top out him and Orton and see how it goes.

Punk and Ryback will actually hopefully have a segment between them 2, probably a promo from Punk or something. I think Punk will get the upper hand and end up losing at Battleground, but this feud just needs to end though.

The Battleground line up looks pretty terrible though, they needa start pulling there fingers out.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bryan and Shield might have good matches, but other than that I don't care. This angle is MEH and I have no interest in Punks angle right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope this show turns out to be good. I've been a bit disappointed with the shows recently.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, will be interesting to see what WWE does with:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

does the WWE not care about Night of Champions or Battleground? they haven't hyped them up very well, the ppvs are basically taking a back seat, why are they doing that? and does anyone know how long it took Cena to become a star? not right away, right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> does the WWE not care about Night of Champions or Battleground? they haven't hyped them up very well, the ppvs are basically taking a back seat, why are they doing that? and does anyone know how long it took Cena to become a star? not right away, right?


they are not even B PPVs they are C or D PPVs like WWE this tuesday in texas or in your house.
They should be $9.99 max


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

but is there a reason why they even have them to begin with? they seem to not really put them on the high priority list....why even bother having the events? they probably won't make money off of them any way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Outside of Bryan/Corporation and now this Rhodes segment, there's not anything else I'm interested in right now.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what's pissing me off is that with Cena and Sheamus out, they decided to half ass this storyline...they could have made it even bigger..but it seems like now Bryan is relegated to second fiddle behind the Rhodes and Big Show angle. It almost feels like they never intended to make him a permanent main eventer, he's just the default guy until they get back and all of that....Is it just me?


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I will just watch for Punk and if the Mainevent match sounds good I will continue to watch. Adding Cesaro and Sandow will also help but hopefully in a meaningful match (Cesaro) and a meaningful segment(Sandow). 3 hours is too much for only 2 feuds. I honestly would love to see 5 feuds but since WWE is too short minded that cant happen.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they really should have gone with the idea of the indy guys against the Regime....Like Punk, Bryan, Cesaro, and maybe add another....that would have been pretty cool....i think that would have been money. They seem to be half assing this lately.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the Rhodes vs McMahon feud. That has captured most of my interest. Second place is Bryan vs. the New Corporation. Also, semi-interested to see if Big Show finally mans up and punches Trip or someone on the heel side of things. Of course, I am wanting to see Punk, too.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> they really should have gone with the idea of the indy guys against the Regime....Like Punk, Bryan, Cesaro, and maybe add another....that would have been pretty cool....i think that would have been money. They seem to be half assing this lately.


Dude, you literally have a post sandwiched between every other post for like the last 10 posts, relax, collect yourself, & then write everything in one post, no offense.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

dxbender said:


> lol, will be interesting to see what WWE does with:


Beat down the PTP's, then cut some promo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 2h
> BULL FIGHTING AS AN ALTERNATE CAREER? I INVENTED BULL FIGHTING BUT IN THOSE DAYS, THE BULL HAD A SWORD TOO. @WWE
> Expand
> 
> ...


hope Zeb murders these dudes on the mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> but is there a reason why they even have them to begin with? they seem to not really put them on the high priority list....why even bother having the events? they probably won't make money off of them any way.


I agree they should go with 6 PPVs a year, it would also give them time to build proper feuds.

They could have



Rumble - Jan 
WM - March
judgment day - May
summer slam - July
extreme rules - Sept
survivor series - Nov

For the MITB matches just add those to one of the PPVs (judgment day)
TLC, Hell in the cell and the elimation chamber matches could be on the extreme rules PPV


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Looking forward to the Rhodes vs McMahons development. 
Hope they don't screw up Matadores. Looking forward to their debut though.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I hope something good happen.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i've noticed Triple H all of a sudden loves small guys...Video vignettes up the ass for Los Matadores, pushing Bryan to the moon, having Punk always on, Rhodes getting a push, its like now he's the opposite of Vince and has a hard on for smaller guys. that's kind of cool, finally a change..but still wish they weren't paying attention more to the Big Show than the rest of them, but glad to see that most of the smaller guys are getting attention.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Another great Bryan match and the Rhodes stuff is really the only thing worth watching tomorrow.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the title match needs a big stipulation...if its an ironman match, that would be great for us on here, but for the casuals, it needs something bigger..maybe a Last Man Standing..I think people lose attention during an hour long match, or could it work?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> the title match needs a big stipulation...if its an ironman match, that would be great for us on here, but for the casuals, it needs something bigger..maybe a Last Man Standing..I think people lose attention during an hour long match, or could it work?


Scaffold Match with a tank full of sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their heads under the scaffolds.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

BINGO! perfect! or a steak on a pole match...get the raw red meat and first one to get it you get to beat the other one with it lol a Vegan swinging red meat would be hilarious. He could knock out Orton with it and win the title lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the Stephanie/Dusty segment is any indication, the Rhodes family segment tomorrow should be quality stuff.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> If the Stephanie/Dusty segment is any indication, the Rhodes family segment tomorrow should be quality stuff.


It's almost surreal to see Cody getting top notch attention when once upon a time, it seemed this was far out of reach. Should be great, Cody is nice on the mic so he should more than handle his own come RAW. Think WWE sees him as WWE title worthy now, which is good imo.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

how pissed off is the Million Dollar Man right now? his son gets released, while Bob Orton Jr's son gets handed everything even with two wellness violations and Dusty's son comes in at the same time as his, yet Cody gets pushed to the moon and his gets fired lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

markedfordeath said:


> how pissed off is the Million Dollar Man right now? his son gets released, while Bob Orton Jr's son gets handed everything even with two wellness violations and Dusty's son comes in at the same time as his, yet Cody gets pushed to the moon and his gets fired lol


I think Ted left on his own. And Cody surpassed Ted by a long shot.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

pretty soon we'll have Scott Hall's son and Hulk Hogan's son showing up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

markedfordeath said:


> pretty soon we'll have *Scott Hall's son* and Hulk Hogan's son showing up.


I'm all for giving this dude a chance. lol


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> pretty soon we'll have Scott Hall's son and Hulk Hogan's son showing up.


All I have heard about Cody Hall is that Scott apparently advised him to hone his craft on the indies before joining any of the larger companies.

Anyway as usual I'm looking forward to Raw with the Rhodes Family situation hopefully some Bryan/Orton development whilst I still have some interest in Punk/Heyman/Ryback and I am intrested to see how Los Matadores are to accommodated in the tag team division which over the last month appears to receiving more attention currently at least.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> TLC, Hell in the cell and the elimination chamber matches could be on the extreme rules PPV


How are they going to suspend both the HIAC and Elimination Chamber cages above the ring? :lol
But I definitely agree the monthly ppv model doesn't fit in this day and age.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They left it very late to add matches in, no? Other than the world titles you just have Punk/Ryback.

I know we have SD too but it just seems like they'll throw shield/whoever and maybe add in two matches on the PPV itself.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :cody2 :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Pretty pumped to see where this Rhodes family angle goes... plus Shield :mark: :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

markedfordeath said:


> the title match needs a big stipulation...if its an ironman match, that would be great for us on here, but for the casuals, it needs something bigger..maybe a Last Man Standing..I think people lose attention during an hour long match, or could it work?


That would probably make the most sense. A LMS match is an easy enough situation for there to be a draw and you can do it while making both guys look tough. If they don't go the Iron Man route that seems like it would be the smart choice. I just hope they ad something to it though because I don't see why they expect me to be excited for a match that I just saw 3 weeks ago. They have to make the next step of the feud better and a rematch doesn't do much for me.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

That's why my theory is that the WWE doesn't give a shit about Night of Champions or Battleground...two ppv's back to back with the same matches...Its just put together badly and booked badly, that it just makes it look like they're just waiting for Survivor Series to come around. The booking for the last two shows doesn't make sense..after Night of Champions and how bad it is, they haven't made anyone want to fork up money for Battleground. So it just seems like they should have cancelled it but they couldn't or something, so they just hope its forgotton about. I dont know..maybe they'll go all out for HIAC or something..who knows? but it just feels like these last two they haven't cared about.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

Rhodes segment:

Steph: "Big Show, knock 'em out!"

Big Show will cry, then he will knock them all out while hugging them. 

I think Orton will get the upper hand tonight. Bryan has gotten too many victories/whatnot the last few weeks. Hoping for a Punk promo.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

At least BattleGround is on Sky Sports in the UK after wasting £15 on NOC last month

Raw tonight should be good considering its a go home show but I guarantee it will be the same old shit, Punk/Heyman promo followed by a 2 on 1 beatdown, Show knocking someone out, HHH and his 'best for business nonsense' Bryan will continue being the GOAT and The Shield will put into another handicap match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> How are they going to suspend both the HIAC and Elimination Chamber cages above the ring? :lol
> But I definitely agree the monthly ppv model doesn't fit in this day and age.


They could just build the HIAC cage. It wouldnt take that long. But I think 6 PPVs a year would be the perfect number


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rhodes/McMahons should be great. Really looking forward to that. They need to have Bryan and Orton interact with each other tonight though. For 2 guys who have a title match in a few days, they've gone on 2 separate paths post NOC. We need to bring it back to Bryan and Orton and have them in a segment together to hammer home the final build to their match. Anything involving the Shield is great so as always I'm interested in what they do. I'm guessing they will show their faces in the Rhodes segment after the beating they took. 

So yeah, a few things to look forward to on the show tonight. And how could I forget.... OLE! OLE! OLE! Curious to see what these guys actually do on their debut lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

In Punk We Trust said:


> At least BattleGround is on Sky Sports in the UK after wasting £15 on NOC last month
> 
> Raw tonight should be good considering its a go home show but I guarantee it will be the same old shit, Punk/Heyman promo followed by a 2 on 1 beatdown, Show knocking someone out, HHH and his 'best for business nonsense' Bryan will continue being the GOAT and The Shield will put into another handicap match


This. Would never pay £15 for Battleground. Thank fuck it's free :


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

supposedly the campaign starts today (there advertised segment for it by Cole on Smackdown I believe)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao Henry in that pic. Rise above cancer....THATS WHAT HE DO! 

:henry1


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

don't you all love how Bryan is supposed to be the top guy, yet they have Cena do all this promotional work for them? Fucking WWE.....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JY57 said:


> supposedly the campaign starts today (there advertised segment for it by Cole on Smackdown I believe)


I'm shocked that it's not just Cena again this year... After switching Ziggler's shirts from pink to blue for the month of October last year, to give Cena pink.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wait. Are Bryan/Randy, RVD/ADR and Punk/Ryberg the only matches confirmed so far?

I can see them announcing The Shield/Rhodes Family for Battleground and adding a Iron Man match stip to Bryan/Randy. And a Divas match too. 

Where are we tonight btw?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

markedfordeath said:


> don't you all love how Bryan is supposed to be the top guy, yet they have Cena do all this promotional work for them? Fucking WWE.....


Cena's brother is a cancer survivor. Don't be surprised if HHH is sporting pink at some stage too since his mother is also a cancer survivor. Some things go beyond simple promotion of something. Why do you think Layla is involved? Because her mother died from cancer. It's just unfortunate that a bunch of keyboard warriors can't understand that. Not everything has to be about pushes. Sometimes shining a light on a cause is more important, shocking I know.

Anyway...I think we'll see some sort of Rhodes family match set up tonight. Either Rhodes vs. Shield at Battleground or perhaps a furtherance of the angle with Stephanie/Dusty but instead of Dusty having to choose, Cody and Goldust have a match to determine who gets their job back.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Tonight's the night.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Calling it now, Sandow cashes in or teases it tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Wait. Are Bryan/Randy, RVD/ADR and Punk/Ryberg the only matches confirmed so far?
> 
> I can see them announcing The Shield/Rhodes Family for Battleground and adding a Iron Man match stip to Bryan/Randy. And a Divas match too.
> 
> Where are we tonight btw?


biloxi in mississippi apparently, anyone know if it's an ok crowd usually ?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> biloxi in mississippi apparently, anyone know if it's an ok crowd usually ?


Thanks.

Hopefully crowds aren't as much of an issue anymore seeing the last couple of months were pretty solid in that regard.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm convinced the WWE doesn't care what the fans want...cheating us out of our money on a consistent basis now. its all politics.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Los Matadores tonight :mark:!!!!!!:dance


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a strong feeling the crowd will be chanting " Primo, Epico" at Los Matadores tonight.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

why does the WWE keep reminding us about that tag team? they are probably going to be boring and Primo and Epico were very boring....The Usos and Prime Time Players are the exciting ones to watch....they are desperate for us to like the puerto rican spaniards for some reason.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Interested to see where they go with the Rhodes/McMahon storyline as it's been really interesting so far, the Bryan/Orton feud needs to pick up momentum this week. Also interested to see where the Punk/Heyman/Ryback feud goes.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

They're building up The Real Americans (who have won they're last two matches) to feud with Los Matadores. Awesome. Once The Real Americans lose hopefully they split.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The killers debut,huh?






:hayley1


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Los Matadores tonight :mark:!!!!!!:dance


That's tonight? Bathroom break!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hopefully they'll come out to El Matador's old theme.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> They're building up The Real Americans (who have won they're last two matches) to feud with Los Matadores. Awesome. Once The Real Americans lose hopefully they split.


I don't want them to split. Both need that Colter mouth piece desperately. Although I would mark the fuck out for a Tony Cesaro World Title run.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I don't want them to split. Both need that Colter mouth piece desperately. Although I would mark the fuck out for a Tony Cesaro World Title run.


I'd like for the real americans to split up and have Cesaro pursue the IC title or WHC. Cesaro is a great athlete with amazing moves, a perfect look and even ok mic skills, if they did give him another manager down the road then Prince Nana or Sylvester Lefort would be a perfect fit for him


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> I'd like for the real americans to split up and have Cesaro pursue the IC title or WHC. Cesaro is a great athlete with amazing moves, a perfect look and even ok mic skills, if they did give him another manager down the road then Prince Nana or Sylvester Lefort would be a perfect fit for him


Yeah. Another thing I'd love is for him to win the Rumble and go for the WHC at Mania. But that's not going to happen. He's one of the most impressive in ring workers I've ever seen and I hope he gets far.

Nice sig by the way, the sign next to Ambrose was saying "IF CENA WINS WE COMPLAIN ON THE INTERNET". Lawls, he was a couple rows in front of me. Good times.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Where is Raw taking place tonight?


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

They should have the business propostion be a match with Rollins and Reigns for the tag champs. Goldust and Cody win, so we have a couple of championships on the non-corporate side.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Where is Raw taking place tonight?


Biloxi Mississippi


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> i'm convinced the WWE doesn't care what the fans want...cheating us out of our money on a consistent basis now. its all politics.


It's not all WWE's fault... they know their sheep will pay top dollar for everything they shell out, so they're not putting effort in to change. I love how people complain that WWE is complacent and money-grabbing but refuse to support other promotions or *gasp* to not give WWE their money


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

How long till Raw starts? I'm in New Zealand and planning to use a stream. Please!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Agentpieface said:


> How long till Raw starts? I'm in New Zealand and planning to use a stream. Please!


2 Hours, 10 minutes


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Flutes to appear on RAW?


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> 2 Hours, 10 minutes


Thanks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Time for me to check out. I'll watch at some stage tomorrow. Hopefully they're able to get the ball rolling for Battleground. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see Los Matadores in action, and with Cesaro. :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many government shut down references do you think they'll be?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

GTA takes up too much of my time, always forgetting RAW is on


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll be watching wrestling in HD tonight for the first time ever.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

30 minutes countdown! whos ripping the bong tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> GTA takes up too much of my time, always forgetting RAW is on


just wait until online comes out tomorrow


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I really think this show will suck, don't know why.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> I really think this show will suck, don't know why.


because its the raw before a PPV the WWE does not give a crap about. most times those kind of raws suck


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> 30 minutes countdown! whos ripping the bong tonight?


Smart man.......


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> I'll be watching wrestling in HD tonight for the first time ever.


you are kidding right??>?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> just wait until online comes out tomorrow


Yeah I've missed raw the pass two weeks because of that game


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Are they having pink ropes tonight ?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> 30 minutes countdown! whos ripping the bong tonight?


RVD?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to this


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Wondering if the Shield will come out in pink utility vests


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Yeah I've missed raw the pass two weeks because of that game


i can't blame ya


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> just wait until online comes out tomorrow


I think i'm the only one who didn't miss any live shows since 2011 .


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The fuck,the ppv is this sunday?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

killacamt said:


> you are kidding right??>?


Nope. Was never a big deal really, since I was had the pre-HD Directv receivers, but just switched to Dish. So this should be fun.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Can't wait for Big Show to*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Two minutes left. Let's do this.

Time for Rhodes to make an appearance? Or after next PPV?

Looking forward to Punk and Ryback finally interacting too.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Wondering if the Shield will come out in pink utility vests


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes Cody and Dusty have a meeting with Stephanie.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

SinJackal said:


> Two minutes left. Let's do this.
> 
> Time for Rhodes to make an appearance? Or after next PPV?
> 
> Looking forward to Punk and Ryback finally interacting too.


Guessing The Rhodes brothers open it
Get interrupted by the corporation 

etcetc


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody2: :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh no.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Guessing The Rhodes brothers open it
> Get interrupted by the corporation
> 
> etcetc


swiiiiiiiiiing and a miss


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

unk starting raw :mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Huge pop for Punk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!! 

CM MOTHERFUCKING PUNK!!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM FUCKING PUNK :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk opens da show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CM Punk starting off Raw, I hope roidbotch doesnt interrupt


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT POP! unk


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

I guess Punk didn't get the pink memo?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait for that RHODES segment tonight. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How many shirts did Punk debut this year? like 4-5 Authentic Shirts already.

Jesus christ, and people complain about Cena. >__>


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can someone give me a quick recap of last week's show?

All I heard was Cody/Goldust jumped the rails, attacked the shield and that causes them to lose the handicap match.
And that punk did the same to get his hands on Heyman but got ambushed.

Anything else I missed that's important?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Off to a great start.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

CM Punk is a bully


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The WWE doesn't realize it's not October yet.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A Raw that HHH DOESN'T open? Shocked.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Punk opens Raw and I'm already hyped :mark: :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

That Mute > Cole sign :lmao


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Mute cole sign lol!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Easiest prediction ever: Punk will cut promo of the night.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Really hate this breast cancer shit
(no offense to any who have been affected by it)
I WANT RASSLIN AND 20 MIN HHH PROMOS


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

what a way to start Raw, with the Best in the World


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What a lukewarm start to RAW.

Cole sounded kinda've uncomfortable and awkward when speaking about the Breast Cancer thing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sky playing up there :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....So Cena didn't cure cancer after all.
That bitch lied 


Punk is Bart Simpson. Seriously. Do not want anymore.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Please end this Heyman and Punk stuff.

Put Punk in the WWE title picture.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Punk obviously isn't a "Susan G. Komen Guy."*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Isn't punk supposed to be hurt?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk over as fuck


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dayum, dem PUNK chants.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Really hate this breast cancer shit
> (no offense to any who have been affected by it)
> I WANT RASSLIN AND 20 MIN HHH PROMOS


The CEO of that Fundraiser makes a shit ton of money too!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

October...The only month a year WWE pretends to give a shit about breast cancer.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The arrows on Punks shirt=the chicks he has nailed


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Lads, is Sky Sports messing up? Getting crackly noise here.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk is looking pretty attractive tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, they could have cut that recap down to just the press slam. Just saying. Time saver...economy of time. All that jazz.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk shootin'


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Punk that was not the night before fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Punk's a bully. he called Heyman fat unk


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Punk is Bart Simpson. Seriously. Do not want anymore.


I'll take him


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wonder if Cena will return tonight to talk about the Breast Cancer Awareness Month stuff


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The signal is fucked up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Punk apologizing for falling for all the lame traps Paul E has used on him


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryback shoot incoming...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

........And Curtis Axel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What happens to bullies :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Punk's a bully. he called Heyman fat unk


And he hit a fan last year. unk3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, his shirt... What's it supposed to mean? Some random arm holding arrows, but why?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cure for Cancer:

:cena5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem ropes! Punk kicks things off.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk is Awesome!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk's put on some muscle.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You've had about a thousand chances to get your hands on Heyman


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This promo + Zoned out crowd = :deandre


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Beady little eyes? :austin2


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Los Matadores tonight :mark::mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Are they having pink ropes tonight ?


looks like the middle rope is pink


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I'll take him


Go ahead. I'll just hold on to those memories.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thought Punk was going to go for a cheap pop.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I cringe everytime Punk brings up wanting to fight


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"I want a fight"

DejaVu.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I've never seen a WWE history book


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk needs a new shirt.

"Over as F**k"

I'd be the first to buy it.

EDIT: Punk trolling Maddox. :lmao


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*This story line is going no where, they should just drop it.*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

" I wanna fight " promo for the 778483883838th time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

maddox!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk forgot name of the city.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Forgot his line :lmao.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punks put some weight on on his upper arms I see


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

LMFAO!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

dat maddox


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Forgot all about Maddox.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

What is with Punk going for the cheap Foley pop lately?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Punk: This is what the history books say.

Random Fan: BRING IT ON!!!!!!

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Punk burying Maddox


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> So, his shirt... What's it supposed to mean? Some random arm holding arrows, but why?


I asked the same question in the shirt thread. Some one posted a link that said clenching arrows means he's ready for war. Yeah, nobody's gonna get that.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Maddox is so pretty.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pink ropes...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This isn't because I've soured on Punk but every week, I have no fucking idea what Punk is even talking about anymore half the time. 

Maddox with dat Delia's outfit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox doesn't need music, he's famous


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"You don't even get an entrance song?" 

LOL! CM Punk is the Deadpool of the WWE.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao @ Bradley with the Splinter Cell silent entrance.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Brad "Brad Maddox" Maddox*


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

"You don't even get music or an intro?" LOL


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Whoa, my god is this crowd dead. Or mic'd badly...sounds like you can hear about the first 10 rows and the rest of the arena is empty.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao Punk burying Brad Maddox.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Glad to see that Cena isn't the only one doing the pink tshirts, wweshop.com has a ton of breast cancer awareness tshirts.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maddox and those hideous pants.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

This GM blows dick


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Braddox looking dapper tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Why aren't Maddox's pants tight? I'm confused.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat color blocking.
Dat booty.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> What is with Punk going for the cheap Foley pop lately?


That's what faces do! :vince5


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BIG E :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

WHAT chants...ugh.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BIG TITTY LANGSTON


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here he comes! Cake boss!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Big E Langston?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big E Langston is alive???


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Marking out for BIG E!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:mark: :mark: BIG E :mark: :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

He's back :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big E is back from hiatus


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Big E "Bra Size"?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*BIG E! I haven't heard that TURN UP music in so long.*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Whoa, my god is this crowd dead. Or mic'd badly...sounds like you can hear about the first 10 rows and the rest of the arena is empty.


What the crowd is fine.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF is Langston doing here? :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DAT ASS is back! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Big E Langston :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big E Langston totally looks like a Masters of the Universe action figure...except shitty.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

BIG EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

First Mad Ox, now Booty Meat. This segment's in the toilet


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm having flashbacks to horrible John Laurinaitis/CM Punk promos


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Big E, baby.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maddox's tight pants and Big E's booty. This segment went downhill fast.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Big E!!! Omg please don't tell me he's another Paul Heyman gay...I mean guy,


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big TIT i mean Big E is back!!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

New attire for Big E


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well Big E is back and his tights are like 1/2 inch longer. No more booty shots


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Hey look !! it's RyBLack


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Punk gets Ryback at Battleground. Tonight he gets Ryblack.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally, some Big E time!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao Big E


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

And a wild Big E appears.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I GOT THE MIC NOW


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk bury Big E please


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Missed Big E. Dude's full of potential.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell Big E?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Ohhh he had the mic now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He's back! And without the over exposed thighs.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Gonna be super Punk tonight when he gets mauled by Langston for 10 minutes before winning with one GTS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big E and dat' clap!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why are they wasting Punk on these jobbers? What an awful attempt at a beatdown from Langston fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF is going on.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Big E's first time on tv after randomly disappearing for a month or so is to lose to CM Punk? Dat mid-card booking.


Pretty dull start to RAW. Love Punk but him coming out with the same old same old was meh.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, this segment is terrible...YOU WANT...AGGRESSION?

Maddox fucked his lines up a few times, as well. Crowd is dead as well.

Yeah, I might just bow out early.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You. want. aggression. I'm. your. man.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fucking random match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, but though I love Punk, I have a hard time cheering him over the heels he's up against.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:RYBACK AND BIG E? :mark::evil:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As Yoda would say, random as fuck, this is.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"You want aggression?" in a no fucks given voice.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Paul Heyman loves "big" men.

Commercial break?!? I guess it's good for business :HHH2


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao why the hell did he even come out.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I love Punk as a face so fucking much! I don't care, hes a natural babyface in my opinion. The crowd love him, he loves playing off the crowd - I know hes untouchable as a heel but in this point of his career - he can only be face.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That was so weird. Is Big E not with AJ anymore?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drab, dull opening segment.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Is it me or does it Look like Big E has oiled up his tittys tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why they would start a Raw off with Punk, Maddox and Booty Brown Jones, though.....I have no idea.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay, we have ourselves a match. Both men in the ring. 
Wait, what? You expected to SEE it? Fuck that. Let's cut to adds.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You want aggression? has to become a meme.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


*#BIGETWERKTEAM*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Slow start. Crowd doesn't seem all there just yet..


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Drab, dull opening segment.


Agreed.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Big E just trying to make a name for himself.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I can already tell this will be a dreadful show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> I love Punk as a face so fucking much! I don't care, hes a natural babyface in my opinion. The crowd love him, he loves playing off the crowd - I know hes untouchable as a heel but in this point of his career - he can only be face.


Punk is a good face because he is not the goodie goodie face like most of the faces in the WWE.
Even has a face Punk still has an edge


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Another week, another shitty Punk promo


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> That was so weird. Is Big E not with AJ anymore?


Nope, he's not with her anymore.

I assume 'cause they didn't know what to do with him and/or them together.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Is it me or does it Look like Big E has oiled up his tittys tonight?


Them wet Big E tits are good for business :HHH2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

USA has already run Modern Family into the ground :lol


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Where is raw at tonight?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Big E Langston? Ryback? Curtis Axel? Being a Paul Heyman Guy doesn't mean SHIT in 2013 fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WoWoWoKID said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:*RYBACK AND BIG E?* :mark::evil:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope raw gets better. Not feeling the opening segment.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This sunday's Battleground?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I am a Punk fan and see tons of potential in Big E, but imo Punk was way off in his monologue and the whole opening segment sucked. Worst Punk performance in quite some time. Let's just hope it gets better from here on out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

richyque said:


> Where is raw at tonight?


Parts unknown


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Nope, he's not with her anymore.
> 
> I assume 'cause they didn't know what to do with him and/or them together.


Probably because he can't assault divas.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

STJoe :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

punk with dem halloween tights


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't appreciate that new singlet covering up dem cakes, though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Is it me or does it Look like Big E has oiled up his tittys tonight?


Tit E must have signed with elegant angel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

richyque said:


> Where is raw at tonight?


Biloxi, Mississippi.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

richyque said:


> Where is raw at tonight?


Biloxi, Mississippi


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big E is gonna kill you.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Big E's first time on tv after randomly disappearing for a month or so is to lose to CM Punk? Dat mid-card booking.
> 
> 
> Pretty dull start to RAW. Love Punk but him coming out with the same old same old was meh.


But he's Ski EM Punker. He turns all things into gold!!!! :lmao

They have no clue what to do with this Punk/Heyman feud, do they?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

New attire? No more booty meat shots? How disappointing!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' SPLASH!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Proc said:


> I am a Punk fan and see tons of potential in Big E, but imo Punk was way off in his monologue and the whole opening segment sucked. Worst Punk performance in quite some time. Let's just hope it gets better from here on out


This


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Big E need a new attire :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Punk has lost it since taker
the heyman feud is lame

Should just be the smackdown A star and be included in the HHH feud


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Ugh, my stream isn't working... Curses!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Big E for channeling Samoa Joe by busting out the ST-Joe. bama


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

hazuki said:


> This sunday's Battleground?


I just assume there's a PPV every Sunday


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big E looks really rapey.

WM30, Big E vs Ryback prison rape contest, book it Vince.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

From Undertaker, to Brock Lesnar and now Big E.

Said it so well.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

King: CM Pretzel

fpalm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Remember when RAW started with Vince, Lesnar and Triple H? Just saying :HHH2


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Big E has been watching Samoa Joe and Elgin tapes


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

WWE going back to the land of random as fuck


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao So what happened to the Ziggler/Big E feud.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Langston botch.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Belly to Belly.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> King: CM Pretzel
> 
> fpalm


I was just about to fpalm that myself


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> New attire? No more booty meat shots? How disappointing!


There goes dem ratings.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Punk is trying his best to make E look good. unk2


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't give a shit if it's Cody Rhodes or Big E, you need fucking knee pads.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

king is abysmal


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

It's good to see Big E in a match tho


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Alo0oy said:


> Big E looks really rapey.
> 
> WM30, Big E vs Ryback prison rape contest, book it Vince.


It ain't a prison rape match without Big Daddy V.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> New attire? No more booty meat shots? How disappointing!




Hopefully Sandra took extra material for Big E's new attire from Dean's pants :cheer


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This fool thinks he's Warrior :ti


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I really haven't given a crap about Punk since Taker, tbh. I only cared about BORK at SS


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Atleast this is a competitive match. You don't find to many main eventers who have these kind of matches with guys like Big E. Curious on why they had Big E interrupt Punk though.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Don't give a shit if it's Cody Rhodes or Big E, you need fucking knee pads.


This. Any wrestler who doesn't wear knee pads is ridiculous.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Get em Big E!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big E and Dolph was a great angle...too bad both have since been kinda meh on Tv


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

This match is so awesome WWE got it trending now..


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Dat vintage Punk!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

someone is going to sleep


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe how uninterested I am in Punk. 
And I've been following this bastard for forever. 

Leave the memories alone.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Guar said:


> It's good to see Big E in a match tho


No it isn't.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big E's face after the GTS :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DAT SELL


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ewww Punk's going to lose on Sunday.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I liked that sell


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That was probably the best elbow I've seen Punk throw. Good shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big E got knocked the f*ck out!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

hahaha BIG E's face!!! Someone make a GIF of that!!!! :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the hell was Big E's face after getting hit with the GTS?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Brown Horatio said:


> :lmao So what happened to the Ziggler/Big E feud.


Ziggler is being buried because of what he said in interviews.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

THAT SELL BY BIG E AFTER THE GTS. :lmao


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Arcade said:


> It ain't a prison rape match without Big Daddy V.


It can't be a rape match of any form without Heidenreich.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk won a match, am I dreaming?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I liked how Big E sold that GTS..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Langston out of all people sold it correctly.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

This did not benefit or re-introduce Big E in a good image at all. Came in, got beat - release on the way?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Langston sure sold the GTS haha.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone tell Punk to shave. He looks worse than a 13 year old


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

What a terrible ending to the match, no flow or fluidity whatsoever, felt rushed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I liked Big E's selling there. :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I enjoyed that match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Good opening match. Missed the promo though, how was it?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Punk barely grazed Big E's head but he sold it well.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Punk should wear his pink Savage trunks for Breast Cancer Awareness Month


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck AD sports, fucked up signal .


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Face to face, FINALLY. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Big E sold that GTS like a million bucks, he looked knocked out on his feet


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Goldust in the house!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Parts unknown


hey, that's Kane's hometown :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> It can't be a rape match of any form without Heidenreich.


Big Daddy V vs. Heidenreich located in a shower sounds good. :vince


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GTA online starts tomorrow morning at 7am Eastern time


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CM Punk sure knows how to hype a crowd up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fine match for what it was, in all honesty. Langston busting out the ST-Joe was nice to see and he's gotta be the first guy in years to have actually sold the G2S beautifully. Hopefully this match with Punk leads to something nice down the road.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

That wasn't a knee to the face, it was a shin to the nose.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> This did not benefit or re-introduce Big E in a good image at all. Came in, got beat - release on the way?


He came in and gave a top star a very competitive match. It's fine.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope Cody owns HHH tonight.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Bryan/Orton face to face?
Rhodes family summit?
Punk in a match?

this could be the best Raw in weeks.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fast Five on after Raw??? I ain't getting no sleep.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Dusty segment should be great, excited to see where they go with this story.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a great match. Really impressed with langston.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Langston out of all people sold it correctly.


Big E must be a fan of Noah because they are the only guys who can sell a GTS correctly


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Big Daddy V vs. Heidenreich located in a shower sounds good. :vince


Darren young special ref ..... sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I've been sitting here on WF doing absolutely nothing and I realized Raw was on 20 minutes in :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the Stephanie/Dusty segment is any indication, then the Rhodes segment tonight should be quality.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Punk should wear his pink Savage trunks for Breast Cancer Awareness Month


Ziggler might not like that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


❤


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So WWE is in my home state, how's the crowd so far?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> Big E must be a fan of Noah because they are the only guys who can sell a GTS correctly


do you not remember the rock having a seizure after he got hit with the GTS??!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangoooooooooooooo!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

What's with these stupid "Face to Face" segments before a ppv? How about a match featuring one or both?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Summer Rae shortened dat weave!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL plugging his Twitter again fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fandango is still over despite poor booking.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I don't think that shirt will be a big seller.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae! the reason I can stay awake during this show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Curtis. Will rape your ass, but cares about your tits.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fandango, that shirt and pants do not go together!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

legs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when Fandango was interesting upon his arrival instead of being a directionless comedy act?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HAHAHA THAT'S WHAT HE SAID! Oh, I love the clever banter between JBL and Cole.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> It can't be a rape match of any form without Heidenreich.


I'm sure :HHH2 would think that's "best for business" :argh:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

WWE gear tag ruins the shirt.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate JBL now.
Commentary does that.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Summer Rae's legs... wow. Still couldn't give 2 shits about this match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw needs to be bitch slapped everytime he calls Summer "Mrs. Fandango". Shit's more tired than Lawler, if that's possible.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Werb-Jericho said:


> do you not remember the rock having a seizure after he got hit with the GTS??!!


Nope


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lawlers jokes are like a fart in church and them smell like one too


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol that one woman looked so unhappy as she was dancing to Fandangos song


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DAT SUMMA


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Summer Rae my word :wilkins


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Fandango is still over despite poor booking.


I think he'd do well as a babyface *ducks from haters*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

JBL says Fandango like the male Shakira. Hell no bro. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DAT shirt,!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I'm guessing Lawler doesn't have an awful Ed Hardy shirt in pi**nk?*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Summer has such fucking sexy legs!! BTW Fandango doesn't care anymore how the announcer's say his name?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Fandango is still over despite poor booking.


His theme is over, not him


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

come on Fandango, beat that jobber in this match


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol that could have been that red headed chick with Fandango but she lied and couldn't dance. *


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Holy fuck this is not good.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay, I'm going to say it. I'm tired hearing about Rising Above Cancer with that shady organisation.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena is gone..other people get to wear pink...weird how that works


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Usher & Randy :jay


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

All dis pink.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck no. That's taking it to far. The ropes are already pink ffs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Usher & Randy Couture?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what is the purpose of this match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wouldn't it have made more sense if Cracky Maryse Haze wore pink?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Joey the Wildcat even gets the generic WWE shirt. King of the midcard.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Poor Kofi. He only gets a generic breast-cancer t-shirt.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

What happened to the rumor that Cena will be here to #RiseAboveCancer?

Of course its Kofi, when in doubt, book Kofi Kingston. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well at least they're letting all their faces wear some pink this time around and not just Cena.

Though I imagine Sandow will be forced to change his trunks again for the month.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey its kofi Cumstain


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Kofi rocking the pink and yellow.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi to job Fandango.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kofi knocking out Miz. :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm disappointed that Big Show's breast cancer shirt doesn't say Cries Above Cancer


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol. Roosterteeth has almost six and a half million views.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer Rae chant. <3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Is there a point to this match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Summer Rae's LEGS = Ratings :HHH2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Surprised they didn't have Summer wearing a pink dress


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Motherfucker you can't fly. Oh hai thar Summer :curry2


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA2 crowds copying chants from Chicago.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I'm disappointed that Big Show's breast cancer shirt doesn't say Cries Above Cancer


Or Mark Henry wearing a "Buys Above Cancer" shirt.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Summer Rae looks bored. Like i wish this match was over already.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer Rae is more over than Kofi.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Is there a point to this match?


filler

3hours too much


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae is just so over the thousands of fans chanting her name


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ziggler Mark said:


> what is the purpose of this match?


More just because wrestling.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Matches like this, fans should chant "Super Dragon".

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Only storyline I care about atm is the Rhodes family storyline


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So tonight is gonna be the setup for Team Rhodes Vs Shield at BG that'll lead to the SS match?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Rvp20 said:


> Hey its kofi Cumstain


 I almost choked on my Skittles! :lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So is Randy going to stalk Brie tonight?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Walter White should be a SG in this show.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Just tuning in, what have I missed?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch takes so much away from the gimmick with her overzealous ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Is there a point to this match?


This is exactly what TNA does each iMPACT! :lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> So is Randy going to stalk Brie tonight?


'Backstage Creep' Randy = RATINGS


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

did they just say they're only giving 20% of the "Rise against Cancer" merch sales to the Komen foundation..? Meaning they're keeping 4/5 of the profit from the sales, what a joke. That's not charity, thats exploitation, just like them having Cena exploit the kids & troops to get himself over.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

That clothesline counter into a single arm DDT by Kofi was nice! No idea why some people hate on him, the dude is fun to watch in the ring.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ti :ti :ti

Inexplicably Kofi yet again.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

FanJobGo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

when you are jobbing to kofi you really reach a new low


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh shit!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wyatts!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Da Wyatt Fam is in da house, fam!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Deem' WYATTS!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sometimes, it almost feels like the fans just stay quiet until they see the finisher. 


Oh! WYATTS!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Have you seen the other Kofi video on Youtube folks, 30 midcard title wins and loses in 30 seconds.*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandango didn't see that one coming! Oh shit..Wyatt's!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh.

And it's time to beat down the black man with the Wyatts.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh shit.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

WYATT :mark: come on destroy Kofi


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

WYATT TIME :mark::mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wasn't into the match but the WYATTS :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Did Cole just say "from Ghana and West Africa?"


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The Wyatts desperately need a feud right now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why is kofi still so bland?


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

They have no idea what to do with the Wyatts, do they?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

LOVE THE WYATTS!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WE'RE HERE


We're queer, get used to it


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wyatts...STAHP.
And why doesn't Kofi just run?!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Is there a point to this match?


This is exactly what TNA does each iMPACT! :lol

So the Wyatt's want to attack Kofi of all people fpalm


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Wyatt Family :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

rename Kofi to Limehouse and a Wyatt feud would be epic :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

"This cant be good.
"It's good for business."

I like Cole and JBL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...why does the wrestler stay in the ring when this happens?
Why are wrestlers so fucking stupid?

HE DOES HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO GET OUT OF THE RING, TITO!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Kofi, this is typically when smart people get the hell out of the ring and run for their lives.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> what is the purpose of this match?


oh...I see now. 

Can someone also explain to me why, when the Wyatts walk to the ring, the guy they're about to attack doesnt just...FUCKING LEAVE THROUGH THE CROWD? :bosh4


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kofi be like all other black people in the movies and run!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stop talking through his entrance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Commentators. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why didnt Kofi run?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Mississippi might actually cheer for three bearded white men beating down a black man.*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is kane going to be back!!!!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I miss Bray saying "Kaaaaaaaaane"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> oh...I see now.
> 
> Can someone also explain to me why, when the Wyatts walk to the ring, the guy they're about to attack doesnt just...FUCKING LEAVE THROUGH THE CROWD? :bosh4


At least Kofi grabbed a weapon this time.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

how hard is it to just run out the fucking ring


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Kofi, a chair won't protect you from the Wyatts


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wyatt's are as random as WWE has been today!! : : : : :


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Eh.
> 
> *And it's time to beat down the black man with the Wyatts.*


Look where they're at.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Shit you better run Kofi


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Wyatts going after the black guy

wrestling just got racist.......... again


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> oh...I see now.
> 
> Can someone also explain to me why, when the Wyatts walk to the ring, the guy they're about to attack doesnt just...FUCKING LEAVE THROUGH THE CROWD? :bosh4


I guess because they only attack faces and faces can't just bitch out like that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Kofi hasn't had an opportunity to get out of the ring" 

Uh, except for when the lights went out, the vignette aired, and the long ass time it took the Wyatts to get down there. No, he could never have escaped in that amount of time. No way.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Do the Wyatts have anything to do until Kane comes back?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

And now we have Kofi Kingston starring in Mississippi Burning


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wyatt Family about to feud with do nothing WWE midcard babyfaces


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What was the point of that?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Wyatts are officially not over.. people sort of like the theme song and entrance, then everyone stops giving a fuck once he starts talking or wrestling.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Trips looked like a douche even as a child :lmao


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Now that's some pointless shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they cut to an ad during hte wyatt promo
really wWE

F your app


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Mississippi might actually cheer for three bearded white men beating down a black man.*





Some traditions never die.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wyatt should cut promos like that more often instead of in the bright lights. Really adds to his mystique and creepiness.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

The fuck....?

They just walk away from Kofi?


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

God The Wyatt's are so direction-less and boring.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

hate these esoteric big word using promos

Keep it simple, don't make me think ITS WRESTLING


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They're really pushing this dvd.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Follow the buzzards


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Talk about an anti-climax.....


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

The Game dvd anyone buying?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RANDOM.SHOW.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A hillbilly and a black guy... lynching storyline?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Kofi be like all other black people in the movies and run!


Or die in the first scene 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

y2j4lyf said:


> Trips looked like a douche even as a child :lmao





Child birth was tough on his mother. His nose was already 4 inches long when he came out of the shoot.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Someone should Photoshop a little, plastic sand shovel on that HHH baby pic they just showed. :lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Why didn't they attack Kofi?


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn it i wanted to see a beatdown


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> Trips looked like a douche even as a child :lmao


Time to burry dem kids at the playground :HHH


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm all for the deep characters and what-not, but I really wish Wyatt would get to the fucking point at some point. This feels more like he's stalling with nonsense then actually saying something that has relevance to a storyline.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show has reminded me a lot of TNA when they just put random matches..nothing wrong with it..i actually kind of like it :lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kofi obviously hadn't seen the movie Ghosts of Mississippi...or else he would left a long damn time ago.*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't wait for this Wyatt thing to go somewhere, the buildup is boring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Child birth was tough on his mother. His nose was already 4 inches long when he came out of the shoot.


Not to mention he buried his moms vagina as he came out of it


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

God Bray Wyatt is so good on the mic


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So...why does the wrestler stay in the ring when this happens?
> Why are wrestlers so fucking stupid?
> 
> HE DOES HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO GET OUT OF THE RING, TITO!



sorta like in horror movies when the dumb people run up the stairs instead of out the front door to get away from the bad guys


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

The wyatts suck cock


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> hate these esoteric big word using promos
> 
> Keep it simple, don't make me think ITS WRESTLING





kokepepsi said:


> hate these esoteric big word using promos





kokepepsi said:


> hate these *esoteric* big word using promos


not the "biggest" word...but probably not the best word to use when complaining about their promos...


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So...why does the wrestler stay in the ring when this happens?
> Why are wrestlers so fucking stupid?
> 
> HE DOES HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO GET OUT OF THE RING, TITO!


It's scripted.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ziggler is the Pre Showoff : 

from WHC to this, how sad


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone get the feeling that the original script was trashed by Vince half an hour before start time and they are just throwing together the show as they go?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow/Ziggler? WAT? Where'd this come from? :lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

SAndow on preshow fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I too wish the Wyatt's were in a "REAL ANGLE" and not just come out randomly every week and not stick to any direction! fpalm

Wow Ziggler not even on a ppv?!? :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That Ambrose/Ziggle continuity.....

or not.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why are these two faces.

WHY ARE THESE TWO FACES?!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ziggs in the pre-show? DAMN


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ziggler vs. Sandow.

Raw has to stand for Random Ass Wrestling.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

More randomness


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

For as nonsensical as it sounds, I thought it would be cool if Bray tried to get Kofi to join his family.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Kickoff? Ziggler is overrated but he's way above the pre-show. Sad.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Huh? Ziggler-Sandow? Dafuq is that coming from?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Someone predicted that match so kudos to that person.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

If they give Brie the Divas title because of her engagement and because of the retarded fucking TV show...:bosh4


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Orton stalking her is best for business :HHH2


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Orton still getting mad pops


DANIEL IS GETTING MARRIED??????????????


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Face Bellas :lol

GO ON D-BRY!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Orton wants the bitches.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotta love the twins with one has a boob job.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh god there going to pair them up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're getting married?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds like the only people in the crowd are tweens/house wives


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ziggler former world champ & Mr. MITB are in the pre-show? WTF?

Orton & The Bellas again? :lmao

Little Daniel :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

This must be that monthly Raw where they throw darts at a board to see how to book the show.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> sorta like in horror movies when the dumb people run up the stairs instead of out the front door to get away from the bad guys


Or when everyone trips while running from the bad guy :lol


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Orton looks fkn huge.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Lil' Daniel


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Randy is a fucking creeper.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Orton bullying a woman, how cute


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Creeper Orton in the house.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Battleground, do not order this at home.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn if they are doing a cheating angle with that twin and Orton


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch your drink later on, Brie.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Not good for business


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nikki just got wet


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Randy :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

looks like Randy Orton still wants some of the Bellas, ya know deep down the Bellas want Orton, all the other girls in this world want him


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Randy's already smashed both of them, you can feel that air of familiarity that only comes when you've had a chick on her back regularly.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

She look like she wanted to fuck Orton just now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bellas are looking sexy :yum:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Cena-Bella lookin' good tonight. :cena5


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Randy just can't consistent heat anymore.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Randy repping that subtle pink.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The Bellas are terrible actresses, Nikki completely no-sold Orton.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Child birth was tough on his mother. His nose was already 4 inches long when he came out of the shoot.


:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton's not going to be invited to the wedding at this rate.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:renee :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

"He won't be able to walk."

Orton's gonna rape Bryan?! :bryan2 rton2


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Watch your drink later on, Brie.


Hard to resist making Breaking Bad reference..


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Typical Orton :lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So Brie Bella will become Brie Bryan?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DEM GOLDBERGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Chants :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ugh. Brie title win incoming. They'll push her as the face of the Divas division despite the fact that AJ is infinitely more popular and just better in general.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"He won't be able to make it down the aisle!






Because he won't be able to walk!



Because I'm gonna hurt his legs.



With fists and chairs and stuff.




Can I stop getting unnecessarily specific yet?"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alo0oy said:


> The Bellas are terrible actresses, Nikki completely no-sold Orton.


Well by the time Orton got to his point she was probably getting ready to fall asleep.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bre better hide her bag before Orton takes a viper shit in it.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Orton bullying a woman, how cute


it's not the first time he's bullied a woman, does Amy Weber ring any bells?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Ziggler on the pre-show, this company :lmao fpalm

Wasn't Orton talking to the wrong twin :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Renee!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RobertC said:


> Or when everyone trips while running from the bad guy :lol


While running in the woods.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

RobertC said:


> Or when everyone trips while running from the bad guy :lol




and the bad guy only moves in slow motion yet somehow manages to catch up to them no matter how fast they run?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Heyman rocking that pink in his tie.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Shit all my favorite superstars are getting married

Cody got married, Bryan is engaged now, Ziggler here's looking at you kid you're next.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lawler's shirt :kobe

Renee Young :kobe3

"Curtis Axel has been hiding behind some equipment" :lmao


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Axel hiding behind some equipment :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If after Ryback, Heyman gets another guy to go after PUNK i'll laugh my ass off as this angle continues : : :


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

These checks are such bad actresses


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

It's interesting to note that the WWE Intercontinental Title has not been defended since the end of July


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> and the bad guy only moves in slow motion yet somehow manages to catch up to them no matter how fast they run?


I see you got it :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I like the thought of Axel just hiding behind equipment somewhere in the back all night waiting for Punk to walk by.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Massive amounts of squealing Orton marks. Well, it's Mississippi which rules out openly gay men.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Heyman should never retire, even if he's dying he should have a moving deathbed on Raw.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> So Brie Bella will become Brie Bryan?


Brie Danielson :yes:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Renee Young :yum:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love Paul Heyman, ha ha.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

renee has no lips, so uglyy to me


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> it's not the first time he's bullied a woman, does Amy Weber ring any bells?


:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ole!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Monday Night Raw: Our secondary theme song is better than our main theme.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

So many vignettes for a future jobber tag team. Debut them already.

Edit: Oh.... :lol

Karl Pilkington ads the best part of Raw so far tonight.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So are these guys gonna ride a bull down to the ring? Cause I'd like that.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

sick of these jobbers already


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope Chico Santana manages these guys


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

hazuki said:


> Hard to resist making Breaking Bad reference..


It would go right over my head because I've never seen an episode.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> It's interesting to note that the WWE Intercontinental Title has not been defended since the end of July


Axel defended the title against Kofi at Night of Champions.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

LOS MATADORESSSS!!!!

What random matchup will they have tonight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They are both hiding in the closet... bada bang!*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Still trying to fill the void Eddie & Rey left. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cannot fucking wait for Los Matadores


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh great this abomination is next


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Surprisingly enough, this upcoming debut is the most exciting thing to happen all night so far for me.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Next? My body isn't ready!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Los Matadores next~! :mark: :mark:...bring TITO SANTANA :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I hope they come out and shout "Ole!"


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Looking forward to there debut next!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Los Matadores debut next lads :mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Who cares about the Tito Santana clones?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Always love debuts. This should be fun.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Here we go ! :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

"Ole" chants bout to be over?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What's with these early 90's gimmicks? WWE do realize that it was shit like these Matador douchebags that nearly put them out of business, right?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' OLE boys, on the way! :lol


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> So Brie Bella will become Brie Bryan?


You do know Bella isn't their real last name right?

I'm surprised they are bringing up the engagement though. They usually hide that stuff. Or at least ignore it.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Bella title winning incoming. I expect many more total divas million viewer drop segments and matches.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Primo & Epico are next. 3MB is about to job to them.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Los Matadores huh? Monday Night Football time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Heyman would be 100% behind Punk finding his manhood and making a move on him if you know what I mean...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't wait till Los Matadores feuds with the Rock.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Why did they make a promo with "Los Matadores" and show it in every fucking week when everyone (EVERYONE) knows they're Primo and Epico? I mean ok give them new gimmicks but why all the buzz? It's not like anyone cares anyway


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i feel so sorry for Ziggler competing on the ppv kickoff


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Los Epicos and Primos y'all.*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just imagining Ryback poking his head round the corner and Axel in a cupboard or something. :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Kayfabe is still alive and well in MS. I know tons of grown men who still thinks it's real.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Curtis Axel is WWE's answer to Wes Brisco.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

***Waits for Zeb to unleash his "border/immigration" stuff on Los Matadores :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Amber B said:


> It would go right over my head because I've never seen an episode.


Stop what you're doing and go watch the series NOAW. :yes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Green Light said:


> So are these guys gonna ride a bull down to the ring? Cause I'd like that.


Only way that would be good is if the bull went out of control and gored Cole and King.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dem Puerto Rican Matadors.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I bet Tons of Funk will be out there after the commercial break wearing bull horns or some shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> I like the thought of Axel just hiding behind equipment somewhere in the back all night waiting for Punk to walk by.


I do too. Whatever it takes to stay off my screen.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see Primo and epico rebut.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So what are the Shield doing at Battleground?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Nothing like Puerto Ricans being passed off as Matadors


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Curtis Axel is WWE's answer to Wes Brisco.


Minus the "TRAMP STAMP" :lol :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Happenstan said:


> You do know Bella isn't their real last name right?
> 
> I'm surprised they are bringing up the engagement though. They usually hide that stuff. Or at least ignore it.


Right, next you're going to tell me that wrestling isn't real either.

Wait...why do wrestlers keep running after an irish whip? It can't be?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Just hearing that apparently Trish Stratus has given birth. Don't know if that's true or not...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> I like the thought of Axel just hiding behind equipment somewhere in the back all night waiting for Punk to walk by.


Every half an hour we get a backstage shot of some backstage equipment, and Curtis Axel's boots sticking out quite clearly on one side, and eventually ending the show with him sticking his head around the corner, looking around confused as fuck, shrugging his shoulders, walking away, and literally seconds later Punk walking past with his baggs all unsuspecting and shit :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Only way that would be good is if the bull went out of control and gored Cole and King.


With Heyman on commentary to yell GORE GORE GORE!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Only way that would be good is if the bull went out of control and gored Cole and King.


GORE GORE GORE GORE!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Right, next you're going to tell me that wrestling isn't real either.


It isn't? Son of a bitch!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Just hearing that apparently Trish Stratus has given birth. Don't know if that's true or not...


Possibly. She was overdue.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Off topic but where is SIN-BOTCHA?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

inb4 Primo and Epico chants.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Just hearing that apparently Trish Stratus has given birth. Don't know if that's true or not...


It is true, Maximus! Congrats Trish!:cheer


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

them bellas are so sexy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank God Drew won't deal with this fuckery.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yup 3MB to job as per usual.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tito SAntana should be their manager


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

3mb will lose easily.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For the first time ever....with this gimmick!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So their face?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

well this should be awful


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the beginning of the end for epico and primo


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh come on, 3MB is gonna lose to these shits.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fernando and DIEGO. :lmao*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fernando and Diego...I can't :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This is gonna be so shit :ti


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fernando & Diego.. k.

Ole.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Every half an hour we get a backstage shot of some backstage equipment, and Curtis Axel's boots sticking out quite clearly on one side, and eventually ending the show with him sticking his head around the corner, looking around confused as fuck, shrugging his shoulders, walking away, and literally seconds later Punk walking past with his baggs all unsuspecting and shit :lmao :lmao :lmao


:axel


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

jobbers galore


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

For the first time making their debut

*epic facepalm*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This gimmick might get over big with the white audience. Not so much with the hispanic audience, but probably with the white audience.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brace yourself. Epico and Primo chants are coming.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WOW this is as awkward as Grand Master Sexays return


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

dat pin-drop reaction.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuck off, Primo & Epico.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm actually watching this shit because MNF is on a commercial break. This should be better than 4 minutes of ads, right?

EDIT: wrong.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ people being excited for this.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

oh man


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Their only tv entrance.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What the fuck..... fpalm


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg this is real?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dafuq is this shit:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

no bull = bullshit

EDIT - I. CAN'T.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Gay


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is some shit straight out of the early 90s...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

:lmao @ that Bull


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fernando. Diego. Sterotypical Latin goons or debuting wrestlers.

:lmao Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't even...


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Mantaur's lost weight.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

This fukkery


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I like Primo and Epico but who really thought this was a good idea?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No.

THEY

DIDN'T.


I just....

....


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This is a joke right?...


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

this is fucking terrible


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought that was Mysterio. :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

WHAT THE FLYING FUCK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that mantars kid???


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ole! Ole! Ole! What the FAQ! :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WHat in the ever living fuck...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I feeling the wrestlecrap flow from the tv


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

OH MY DAYS IT'S A REAL BULL :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The bull is Sin Cara.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OMFG THEY REPACKAGED SIN CARA


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

da fuck i am watching??


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

what in the actual fuck am i watching


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What in the fuck...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

OMG this is great. El Tirto :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Max Mini is back!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

what the fuck


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wut

Also why aren't they using that awesome music from their vignettes? Cmon not this disco-lite stuff.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What in the flying fuck....I got nothing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

WHAT. THE. FUCK?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This is gonna be awesome. :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

i can't stop laughing. Ole.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if that bull is Hornswoggle


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

oh god kill me now. time to change the channel.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

like it couldnt get worse


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

You cannot be fucking serious -_-


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm hallucinating.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

the hell is that!!!!??


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

uh ok...I'm done...I'm fucking done.


Fuck this company


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're using a midget to get them over?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At least Sin Cara didn't both that...probably because his eyes aren't covered now.*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Why did they change their names? Wow


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

What a hornswoggle type debut Ole! :lol


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

lmfao, i love it


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS???? :lmao :lmao :lmao

Them fucking moves tho...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!! THIS IS CRINGEWORTHY BUT I LOVE IT :lol :lol :lol


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

They ruined it man


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK LMAO


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh look, it's Mysterio. :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It's so bad it's good.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Thank God Drew won't deal with this fuckery.


I hate to say this but...guess who's in the bull costume


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao WTF IS THIS SHIT?!










Is that Rey as the bull?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I'm having a stroke.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I think its Primo and Epico, not Diego and Fernando.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Whato del fucko?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Sin Cara repackaged as the bull?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

da faq did I just see?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is some bull shit....


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> uh ok...I'm done...I'm fucking done.
> 
> 
> Fuck this company


See you next Monday.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> The bull is Sin Cara.




If he had botched 6 times during that entrance and broke a few body parts, I would believe it.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

They're gonna job The Real Americans to them, aren't they?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

This shit is great and I hope they become more over than ADR.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

might turn this shit off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I am..I don't know..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well at least sin cara is involved


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Turned my pc on

Logged into my wrestling forum account

Just to type "What Da Fuck"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i hear Primo chants


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I regret being somewhat excited to see these two already.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Diego? What's this shit?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

SLATER'S GLASSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg their debut in Mississippi of all places.....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Primo chants


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell is this? The music and the bull, hilarious. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ultimo Dragon's pet is their manager?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

This could be the worse WWE debut of all time haha.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on guys...this is *GOOD FOR BUSINESS~!!!* :HHH2


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Los Matadores vs. Mantaur and Rhyno Wrestlemania 30.*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:ti I go from watching Breaking bad to this in 24 hours


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

its 1985 agaim


next up is the evil japanese guy
The thick black man
The criminal italian
etc etc etc 

we need more midgets


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, that was awkward.

Also, I rather watch the guy dressed as a bull than the Colons. That bull outfit is cool.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

HHHGame78 said:


> I think its Primo and Epico, not Diego and Fernando.


Si


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

"PRIMO PRIMO PRIMO"

We get it. You know they're not new wrestlers and are just repackaged. Fuck off.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Glad to see Rey Mysterio finally shaking up his gimmick #bull


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What next?

That lil fucker feuds with Hornswoggle?


LOL @ Primo chants. First time they chant Primo is when he no longer Primo. Morale killer.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Stylish headscissors


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

And the crowd goes wild fpalm


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

Hahahaha El Torito vs Hornswoggle Wrestlemania 30 Main event!! Book it!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Primo chants!! :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The bull is hornswoggle isn't it :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

wut.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

El Turdo is great. This whole thing is some combination of Aldo Montoya, Hornswoggle, Mantaur, and El Matador.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not gonna lie but that was awesome. El Tirto is fucking awesome.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JBL being all coy. "Something about these guys seems familiar."

Vince is totally shitting on Spain right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dat Pop! My ears are bleeding!! Why is Bryan dressed as a bull?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If this was a one time joke gimmick this would be fantastic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is indeed WRESTLECRAP/CRINGEWORTHY but i love it :lol :lol :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jinder Mahal, use your flute


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

..and starring Rey Mysterio as the bull.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

they are booing the match...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Best4Bidness said:


> Dat Pop! My ears are bleeding!! Why is Bryan dressed as a bull?


Bryan?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I hear Darren Young is quite the snake charmer. :kanye


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm still trying to decide whether that bull is the worst thing I have ever seen or the greatest..


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Despite being ill, I had to log on to just say this "WTF LOL ROFL LMAO" At least Sin cara is getting some screen time.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man that music was ridiculous :lmao! Why did they not use the music from their trailers?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The bull reminds me of one of those little guys from CMLL.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

3 weeks til they're jobbing dark matches


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Great crowd


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao boring chants


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hopefully this gimmick gets the Kizarny treatment...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The cancer awareness was great last year, but now it's too fucking over exposed. It's on the ramp, apron, ropes, the little scrolling text, you have the announcers mentioning it every two seconds. It's to much.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

* Poor Los Matadores...people chanting boring :lol :lol :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Their not boring you, they're bulling you


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bull should be called Chicharito.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Boring chants :lmao

great debut :lmao


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Ziggler on the kick off show??? *...K-OFF*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel like I've time warped back to 1995.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even the god damn bull agrees this is boring! :lmao


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

No comment. :|


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

boring chants lol

where is sin cara?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Dem boring chants!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

DerpCena said:


> Turned my pc on
> 
> Logged into my wrestling forum account
> 
> Just to type "What Da Fuck"


Oh yeah? Well I can skip that second part because I'm logged in all the time sucka


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, at least MNF and the MLB playoff are good alternatives during wrestlecrap like this.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

crowd saying boring, they dont even have to shout to be heard such is the dead crowd due to this 80s crap


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm enjoying them so far. Good to have real tag teams (regarding of outdated this gimmick is). People need to stop being downers and give them a chance.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cole botching names already

Diago :ti


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Los Matadores vs. Mantaur and Rhyno Wrestlemania 30.*


I'd mark if he tried to gore the capes :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Should've just had a 3MB concert


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Boring chants


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and the wwe fans are making a run for the border


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lmaoThey were chanting boring and the bull turns round and agrees


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

are these cocksuckers really chanting "boring"?!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

boring chants.. the problem with Primo & Epico is, while theyre good wrestlers, they dont connect to the crowd, they need to do what the Uso's are doing and get the crowd involved in their matches somehow.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's alot better to watch with a 4 loko.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at that finisher...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

An actual Tag Team Finisher. Looks like total shit but bama


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This fucking music again :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I admit that finisher was good.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to see the bull wrestle.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't know was worst this match or the announcers terrible Spanish.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*"THE FANS LOVED THIS"* :vince5


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The match ended right when I switched back from football. I'm not too upset.

But, DAT EL TORITO :vince5 :HHH2


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

oh come on crowd,shit on these fools


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a stupid gimmick.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OLE! :lol. Look at that lil'.....................guy. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A gamut of emotions right now....


One of those emotions is that I feel as though LSD is amazing. 
That and coke.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

They should have just done some sort of Mexican Cartel gimmick with them and eventually have them align Del Boro, would have been far better than this rubbish.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

WWE fans loving it!?

is he being fucking sarcastic?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Entrance was the best part, wasnt really impressed with what they did in the ring.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"A mini giant Gonzales suit" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

This would be okay in like 1992.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Heath Slater is garbage.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Giant Gonzalez reference 

best thing Cole has ever said


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Boooooooriiiing chants..already


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*If Daniel Bryan is B+ then Los Matadores are Bull+

I'll be here all week.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

El Torito is the Shawn Michaels of this tag team


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That was amazing


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

JBL :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Now THIS is PG!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm so glad that I watch wrestling by myself.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Stil dafuq-ing, but that was strangely entertaining, they have some nice themed move variations, this could be a decent comedy team if they don't overdo everything


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

El Torito is infinitely more entertaining than Rosa ever was.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that finisher looks like a double Samoan Drop


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck it i liked that match


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

useless team 80s gimmick crowd booed, midgets r us


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

One of the greatest entrances ever on RAW, thanks Schiavone


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

JBL needs to shut up with the Oles lol


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

The Matadores thing is baffling...it's not even that it was bad, but who is this supposed to appeal to?

Also even though they won it took them more than 1 minute to defeat 3MB which automatically puts them at jobber status.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

THANOS said:


> Man that music was ridiculous :lmao! Why did they not use the music from their trailers?


I know. That music was awesome. Instead it's... I who the fuck knows what.

Which I guess is fitting.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

No Zeb Colter?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The boring chants came from the idiots chanting primo


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

This might turn into a guilty pleasure for me.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

And now Show weeping :lol

my stomach :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That Bull has human hands.. I fear that it may be Vince McMahon's illegitimate son.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> and the wwe fans are making a run for the border


They got a hunger only tacos can stop. They're making a run for the border and gonna buy some tacos and a soda pop.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That fucking bull :lmao I fucking can't


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Well that wasn't the worst thing a MS crowd would chant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple H's time :mark:


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> JBL being all coy. "Something about these guys seems familiar."
> 
> Vince is totally shitting on Spain right now.


Then, he said something about Puerto Rican bullfighters, referencing the Colons being from Puerto Rico. I chuckled.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

checkcola said:


> One of the greatest entrances ever on RAW, thanks Schiavone





It will put butts in seats!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

El Tirto is my new favorite manager :lol, omg he is awesome


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Has anyone made a Mantaur joke yet?*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*McMahon and Rhodes Family Summit sounds like a really ill-advised ski resort.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> The boring chants came from the idiots chanting primo


And the dead silence came from everyone else.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Fuck you guys I liked that debut.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

papercuts_hurt said:


> The Matadores thing is baffling...it's not even that it was bad, but who is this supposed to appeal to?


When WWE goes to Mexico it will be epic. :vince


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL the 80s music

Miss Rosa Mendez' sexy ass though.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it 1995 again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhodes segment up next :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

papercuts_hurt said:


> The Matadores thing is baffling...it's not even that it was bad, but who is this supposed to appeal to?
> 
> Also even though they won it took them more than 1 minute to defeat 3MB which automatically puts them at jobber status.


It was bad. They should feel bad and fire whoever created it....oh wait :vince2


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

That was a fun debut. Also I liked the fact that they had a team finisher.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Who in the booking team aren't fpalm right now?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Years from now, I will remember that debut. Fondly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wrestle_champion said:


> Now THIS is PG!


PG does not equate to stupid.
That was a result of coke.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It's a fucking midget in a bull suit. How can you not like that?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was great fun. ¡Ole!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Somehow El Torito ( a little guy in a bull suit) has Vince McMahon's stench all over it :vince2


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I liked it..rather watch them than boring fucks like ADR.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> When WWE goes to Mexico it will be epic. :vince


Even though it's not a Mexican custom. Dem crickets in Mexico City.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess that was best for business...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE is trying to boost the ratings gain at the top of the hour by driving it into a ditch with this Matadores/3MB match. Rhodes/ McMahon will show an even bigger gain after that crapfest.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

JBl needs a midget in a bull suit. I'm sure he can afford one since he's a millionaire and all.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

What is so fucked up is the hate they had for El Generico and his Ole stuff, then they go and make this shit.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

that debut was awesome but the crowd was quiet... they should be heel so the little bull can cause interference and shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Is it 1995 again?


If it is, then 2016 should be fucking amazing.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

papercuts_hurt said:


> The Matadores thing is baffling...it's not even that it was bad, *but who is this supposed to appeal to?*
> 
> Also even though they won it took them more than 1 minute to defeat 3MB which automatically puts them at jobber status.


In Vince's mind, Latinos. Del Rio and Sin Cara are flops and Misterio is always injured. Never mind how insulting that was it will probably continue as WWE tries to desperately hold on to the Hispanic audience.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cant men cant breast cancer too?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm calling it, in about a month, everyone will be sick of the Matador gimmick.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

We need a gif of that entrance, especially the bull bama


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The bull was fucking awesome... let's see if Sin Cara can get this new character over. I have faith!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

YUP, Los Matadores has 1980s/90's written all over it!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't believe this is the same company as late 90's WWF. A fucking shadow of its former self.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh fuck, Cena on tv for the rest of October fpalm


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Hopefully this is Cena's only appearance.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Punk wearing that AJ Lee t-shirt


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Apparently breast cancer only affects women.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ALICIA FOX!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Roman's smiling ass in the back prepping for dat face push in the future.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be honest.

I enjoyed their debut.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> cant men cant breast cancer too?


:langston


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

susan g komen is a scam charity. they barely give anything they earn to help people.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

As shit as that was, their entrance (minus the baby bull) was LEGIT.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm calling it, in about a month, everyone will be sick of the Matador gimmick.


I feel bad for the people who actually had to like it to get sick of it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm calling it, in about a month, everyone will be sick of the Matador gimmick.


No way, the fans love nostalgia!! :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm calling it, in about a month, everyone will be sick of the Matador gimmick.


A month? I give it a week ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Los Matadores vs. The Real Americans is gonna be a lock for God knows how long, which makes me a sad panda since Cesaro deserves better than that shit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

But can Torito do this


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Da kinggggg :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ON YOUR KNEES DOG


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *The bull was fucking awesome... let's see if Sin Cara can get this new character over. I have faith!*


The bull isn't Sin Cara

Not sure why people think he is Sin Cara, he is clearly over a foot shorter than Sin Cara


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

hhh's theme changes every week :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

KING OF KINGS!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Would be good if Ricardo was at the announce table that debut.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

King of Kings theme! :mark:


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

The king of kings


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Was that "the owner and COO"?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 :trips


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> susan g komen is a scam charity. they barely give anything they earn to help people.


How would you know?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Too bad we can't see the pink ribbon on Tito's dumb ass t-shirt.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

These two need to come out to My Time just once..


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat power couple.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Los Matadores vs. The Real Americans is gonna be a lock for God knows how long, which makes me a sad panda since Cesaro deserves better than that shit.


At least it will make good tag matches.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

the WWE Universe is so stupid. With all he has done and said you think he'd be getting mega heat.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

"Behold the King, the King of Kings".. no Triple Bitch, that would be Walter White after last night.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

where the fuck is Bryan damn it


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Marking out to a heel Steph and Trips coming out to Trips' theme.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H is here yes yes yes stand for this man


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This fucking Mississippi crowd fpalm. They make Iowa look like Brooklyn


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> The bull isn't Sin Cara
> 
> Not sure why people think he is Sin Cara, he is clearly over a foot shorter than Sin Cara


We're taking the piss.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat power couple :clap :clap :clap


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate them so much and I love it


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I kind of want to see Triple H pedigree El Torito now


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hey it's Triple Nose and Mrs. Loudmouth Bitch


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*If I was Goldy, I'd leave the wig at home.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Crowd needs to be more vocal :frustrate


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ENOUGH OF THE BREAST CANCER AWARENESS SHIT!!!


God damn it. Make it like last year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Get the Shovel" :lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

HHH is up to some B.S. I bet lol


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

'Get the shovels' sign. :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Dusty = GOAT theme song


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao

"Get The Shovels" sign.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Amber B said:


> *PG does not equate to stupid.*
> That was a result of coke.


WWE from '08 up until recently says hi.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Dusteh :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

stream pm'd plz .


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He's just a common man...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Rhodes :mark


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I can't believe this is the same company as late 90's WWF. A fucking shadow of its former self.


Oh, you mean this late 90's WWF?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He just a common man!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at goldust wearing the make up


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

just caught up via DVR.

Big E Langston is not as good in the ring as I thought,
Dolph and Sandow in the pre-show? Why? What's the point? 
Los Madetores, or whatever, boring.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Fucking Goldust in a suit, I can't :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat facepaint/suit combo


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What do you call a Mexican midget? A Paragraph Because he's too short to be an essay


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody2 :mark: MAH BOI CODY!!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Gold face paint & a suit. :lmao


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Still reeling from that last segment......whoa settle down.....


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

God this crowd has the brain power of a rat


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Snapdragon said:


> The bull isn't Sin Cara
> 
> Not sure why people think he is Sin Cara, he is clearly over a foot shorter than Sin Cara


*No fucking way. You're shitting me right?*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Goldust wearing the face paint with a suit. 

Workin' dat fucking gimmick! lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Goldust with that paint in a suit. Come on.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Goldust with DAT SUIT!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

All they have to do is attack their father.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Rhodes Family :mark:

Dustin with paint and a suit is weird though.

DAT THEME


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> How would you know?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's been documented.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Goldust in a suit? Yasssssss


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

stupid how dustin wears the facepaint with a suit haha


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Dustin wearing the makeup.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT HALLOWEEN COSTUME: Goldust face paint and a fucking SUIT

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Goldust in a suit with his face paint on :lol now I've seen it all


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Goldust in a suit and makeup...




DatKidMog said:


> God this crowd has the brain power of a rat





Well, it is Mississippi!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Who will get the shovel out of the three?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

facepaint and a suit. I'd make more sense coming out in his gimp outfit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dustin needs to get his face permanently tattooed like that to avoid that running makeup look when he sweats.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rhodes Family :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Epic entrance right there


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*GUYS, AT LEAST HE LEFT THE BLONDE WIG AT HOME.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really hope these jobs get their sons back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

We know what Goldy looks like without the paint. Come on, homeboy. This is serious business.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

MILF is dancing to Dusty's music. :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMAO COLE

:cole3

'Choose one of your jobs gets your son back'

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Gold face paint & a suit. :lmao


it's like if Sting wore his face paint during his Main Event Mafia segments on TNA while wearing a suit


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

"Choose which one of your jobs gets their son back" -Michael COle


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah Cole, I wonder too, which job will get his son back? :hmm:


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Even with the seriousness of the situation, Goldust still has the face paint on:lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Choose which one of your jobs gets your son back.
So work for WWE or blow HHH... what a choice.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"Choose which one of your jobs gets their son back." Nice work, Cole.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Which one of his jobs would get their son back?? :lmao


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Goldust all about the kayfabe


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, it took Dusty Rhodes to wake this crowd up. I'll take it!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It's been documented.


I thought the money went to research.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph is the best troller in the WWE


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

"Get The Shovels" Sign at ringside. How original. *fart noise*
Goldust has to wear the face paint with a suit? Lol.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Please give Dean a mic so he can do his Dustahy impression.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love how Goldie still rocks his facepaint regardless of whatever he's wearing. :lol at he Bed, Bath and Beyond gift card mention by Steph.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Cole just say "He had to chose which one of his jobs got his son back"?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

choose "which one of your jobs gets your son back"

hahahahaha


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

does goldust have jaundice???


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> MILF is dancing to Dusty's music. :lmao


:lol


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

"Which one of his jobs will get their son back."-Cole

Go home Mike, your drunk.

EDIT:
HOLY SHIT NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO NOTICED XD.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> *In Vince's mind, Latinos.* Del Rio and Sin Cara are flops and Misterio is always injured. Never mind how insulting that was it will probably continue as WWE tries to desperately hold on to the Hispanic audience.


How is it that a guy that had someone as popular and over as Eddie Guerrero employed in his company not have a fucking clue what appeals to that demo?

It baffles me.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

"Which one of his jobs get their sons back"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cody looking like a boss with dem DSLs.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

A gift card for bed, bath and beyond. 

:lol

Must be on a budget to prepare for Linda's next failed campaign.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Did Cole just say "He had to chose which one of his jobs got his son back"?


yes! :lol


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I think I'm sick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BRING OUT THE SHOVELS!!!! :HHH2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

here it comes....

Rhodes Family vs the Shield at Battleground for the Rhodes family to get back into the WWE.

The IWC rage that will ensue when The American Dream scores the pin on Ambrose is going to be more nuclear than anything the US dropped on Japan.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Goldust, still in character like a boss!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I cant help but groan at the fact that Dustin has the face paint on. Looks goofy as fuck and not serious.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It really is pretty silly that he has his face painted.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, HHH breaking kayfabe to bury.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> LOL at Goldust in a suit and makeup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoooooooowwww ffuuuuuucckking dare yooooooou.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> How would you know?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


A thing called the internet exists where you can research this stuff

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_G._Komen_for_the_Cure#Controversy_and_criticism


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I would definitely go to work in suit with Goldust Face paint on.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> Well, it took Dusty Rhodes to wake this crowd up. I'll take it!


i definitely wasn't expecting Dusty's theme to play for this segment


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I really hope these jobs get their sons back.


Ha!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoping Cody turns heel here. Still find it shocking that Dusty was so stupid, he should have chosen Cody to get his job back because Goldust never wanted it in the first place.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Old School Burial.

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: Damn Dat HHH


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lawdddd

HHH shooting via 1977


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

"Choose which one of your jobs gets their son back" - Michael Cole


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat low key burial of the Rhodes family :clap, Trips is on form tonight.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

HHH taking shots at the legend ..


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

squeelbitch said:


> does goldust have jaundice???


Nah, he has goldice


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck that, Dusty got the polka dots over. More over than it had any right to.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Making good use of that shovel.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd still bang Steph :


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

That was one of Coles funniest screwups! I really hope someone uploads that!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Odds that Goldust has his gold gear on under the suit?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That isn't "literally".


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Shield time.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i was expecting all 3 members of the Shield


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having the Rhodes brothers as tag champs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if they lsoe dusty gets fired


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

You didn't make it in NWA, either, Terra Ryzing


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The rumors were true. :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cody/Goldie vs Shield :mark::mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

We need several shovels here


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NXT reference? Well played. And Goldust / Cody should be an interesting combo.



Arcade said:


> At least it will make good tag matches.


That will sadly lead to nothing since the Usos are the only team credible enough to dethrone the Shield for the tag titles. Cesaro can and should be saved for bigger and better things, though.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> A thing called the internet exists where you can research this stuff
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_G._Komen_for_the_Cure#Controversy_and_criticism


Oh, the Internet and Wikipedia makes it true.

I apologize.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

At this point, why would they want a job in this company? Wouldn't they say "You knocked my dad out, fuck you guys."?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"BUT"

Put the camera on Stephanie's. :vince


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cody & Goldust vs The Shield. :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Am I the only one who didn't know there was a PPV this week?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

National Wrestling Alliance isn't national, apparently...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

finally a match at battleground i care about


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I can actually see the Rhodes boys losing sunday....considering Triple H is rumored to have "fired" Dusty


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dusty got the mic now!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So _obviously_ they're winning the belts...


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

let me guess it's not even for the tag titles either


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HARD TIMEZ


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Talk about HARRRRRD times!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Now that's one big ass shovel burial.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

I hate this kind of stipulations. It just make the result even more obvious than before. Pure shit


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Soooooo in other words The Tag Team champions lost on Sunday.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> That isn't "literally".


HHH buries grammar too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Choose door #3 Rhodes Family.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Must be WWE telling him to keep the facepaint, was sure this was gonna be a shoot style food


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Are Goldust and Cody really brothers? They look different. I'm thinking Goldie's mom had an affair with C-3PO


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"don't cross the line, old man" :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Dusty! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dusty Rhodes is awesome :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dusty is awesome. :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Let's give Dusty another run, he's over. :vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love Dusty. Even if he looks like Cotton Hill.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh my god, Stephanie is such a terrible actress.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Stephanie still being a goat heel.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Brie is the number contender and Cody/Dustin faces the shield?

What about Nattie and the Usos?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dusty and Steph all night long....ew.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Let's give Dusty another run, he's over. :vince


:lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

SIERRA HOTEL ECHO LIMA DELTA SHIELD


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, a Cody heel turn?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

CoverD said:


> So _obviously_ they're winning the belts...


The belts aren't on the line.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dusty is the shit.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

That was great


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Them Goldust chants!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THAT SPEAR :mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*SPEAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goldust more over than Cody!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Oh, the Internet and Wikipedia makes it true.
> 
> I apologize.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You know you have to cite sources for everything you add in Wikipedia right?

People thinking Wikipedia isn't accurate in 2013 and horribly misinformed. You can't just edit anything you want into Wikipedia. Wikipedia is a collection of information from various other sources in one area. It is no less accurate than anything else in a book or on the internet.

Anyone who thinks otherwise is just wrong


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He died.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

SPEAR!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol WTF took the Shield so long to hit the ring?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

um, can any one of you fools who think the titles are on the line explain to me what part of that promo you just watched stated that the fucking titles are on the line? Oh, right...you fucking cant. Stop having a heart attack, and get the sand out of your cunts.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I love Dusty. Even if he looks like Cotton Hill.


omg :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Dusty trying to get his fat ass in there...


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I knew the shield would come out. Nice work HHH.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Love the return to sneak attacks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The chair can't save you Dusty


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Took them long enough.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God i love Roman Reigns spear


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crazy camera time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Why did Dusty bang the chair against the ring before sliding it into the ring. lmao.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Rhodes family just got Shielded!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.....And that's why it's just a tag match instead of a six-man tag.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Poor Dusty. Took him 5 mins to do half a turn.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Shield FTW!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Why he throw the chair then slowly roll into the ring?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That actually a surprising attack


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

rollie rhodes :lmao cole you suck


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ROMAN STRAIGHT THUGGIN!!!!!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So the Shield aren't pissed at HHH?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm MORE looking forward to Cody/Goldust vs Shield than Orton vs. Bryan : : :


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well hopefully Cody wasn't too attached to that suit.


----------



## El Torito (Oct 1, 2013)

¡OLÉ!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns' spear is awesome.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome

Rhodes victory incoming


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rollins needs to leave the talking to Ambrose


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

STAY AOUT O ME


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

heeeaaaat


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm really happy that they added this to he card. It should be really good and a really cool moment for the Rhodes family.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Roman's black is here to stay.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

PhilThePain said:


> SIERRA HOTEL ECHO LIMA DELTA SHIELD


Spelt it wrong. lmfao.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I already said it, this and HiaC is gonna lead up to SS.
But at BG, it'll be Dusty eating a finisher and then revenge for HiaC and then the SS match at SS.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Stad said:


> THAT SPEAR :mark:


which came out of nowhere


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That was awesome. Love to see The Shield get booed like that.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That was an awesome beatdown!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

the trash talk from Roman Reigns is always great


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat spear though


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hounds of Justice


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rhodes brothers gonna beat the shields punk asses Sunday boys....get ready.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> You know you have to cite sources for everything you add in Wikipedia right?
> 
> People thinking Wikipedia isn't accurate in 2013 and horribly misinformed. You can't just edit anything you want into Wikipedia. Wikipedia is a collection of information from various other sources in one area. It is no less accurate than anything else in a book or on the internet.
> 
> Anyone who thinks otherwise is just wrong


Ok?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY JUST GOT THE TRIPLE POWER BOMB :mark: 

Future world champion everybody! Just think a couple of months ago Cody had no direction after he turned face, but now he is involve in a major storyline.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Battleground is certainly starting to feel bigger than NOC.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good segment.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> SIERRA HOTEL ECHO LIMA DELTA SHIELD


SHELDS?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is all arms. Got damn.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Who the fuck cares about a face to face? They just wrestled each other a few weeks ago.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

is Sunday for the tag titles; they never said


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have seen some really shitty story lines in the WWE but honestly this one just fucking blows.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

RichardHagen said:


> Spelt it wrong. lmfao.


Sad face ( -_-)


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

scias423 said:


> I have seen some really shitty story lines in the WWE but honestly this one just fucking blows.


What's wrong with it? It's been great so far.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

hazuki said:


> is Sunday for the tag titles; they never said


They shouldn't get a title shot the USO's earned one, and they technically don't work there :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its only an hour into raw, why does it feel lke two hours


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The rhodes vs the shield?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

hazuki said:


> is Sunday for the tag titles; they never said


They didn't say so probably no.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

hazuki said:


> is Sunday for the tag titles; they never said


Don't think so or they probably would've said. 

Oh and this RAW is confusing the living shit out of me. Still an hour 45 left. I might need a straightjacket by then..


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> So Brie is the number contender and Cody/Dustin faces the shield?
> 
> What about Nattie and the Usos?


Who? :vince5


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

They never said it was a title match...dont know why some of you are saying that?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn , i didnt know the ppv was on sunday. Feels like NOC was a week ago, im guessing it will be better than NOC though.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd like to see golden balls back he believes in god and shit


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Meh. They could have done a contract signing for them and could have given it a bigger feel. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dusty'll be in the ring by next week.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

After HHH made the match I thought he was going to say that if they won they would have to start at the bottom again and start in the development league.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhodes brothers are definitely going over on Sunday. :mark:


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

The television has shut down in England.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it's this jobber


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Who? :vince5


*When I say Who?, you say SO!*


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

goldust more over than cody


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Ohh hey it's some jobber


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and if you want to hear the whole intro for R Truth you can watch on the app


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He sounded so off tone...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I hate pink.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Truth left his iPod on


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I like it when JBL annoys Cole. :lmao

Maybe its cause I hate Cole.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

WHATS UP!?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL, seriously, stop yelling Wazzup! R-Truth's entrance sucks enough without you yelling throughout.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I can not understand a thing R-Truth is rapping


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Truth ain't got no bars.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble mumble WHAT'S UP! WHAT'S UP! WHAT'S UP!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

JBL saying "What's up?!" along with Truth is absolutely cringe worthy.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Worst rap song ever.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R-Truth's 2009 shirt in pink.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lawler sounds like he's getting legit annoyed by JBL.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

"Why is he wearing headphones?" LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Truth vs Axel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Love if he went back heel and half way through the rap changed to 'You Suck' again, the heat would be hilarious


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Cody and Goldust vs The Shield no Rhodes bared i can dig that


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JBL shut up with saying whats up


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

LOL at JBL marking out during R-Truth's entrance.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fucking JBL talking over the crowd pisses me off. SHUT. UP. CUNT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I've said this before, but everytime I see truth I think of the time he was blown out of his sneakers. :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

token black people like kofi and r truth seriously need sacking as do token mexicans etc.

Here is a novel idea, hire wrestlers than can actually wrestle and entertain


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh my god, this is so bad.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

holy shit could this Raw get any worse. Now we have to suffer through axel and truth.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

"WHO IS THE INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION? IT'S ME. IM RIGHT HERE AND I HAVE ARIIIIIVVVEDDD."

















fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Curtis Axel must have the greatest theme ever because it still makes me excited to see him even though I know better at this point.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Axel needs to lose the I.C because I keep forgetting he still has it. He only defended it like twice I think.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

you yank motherfuckers like modern family ?

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Truth vs Axel


Piss Break


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Can it get any worse than this?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

who are these commentators and what have they done with human communication


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The High King said:


> token black people like kofi and r truth seriously need sacking as do token mexicans etc.
> 
> Here is a novel idea, hire wrestlers than can actually wrestle and entertain


The fuck outta here with that.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Axel looking like a star in the ring lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey uh JBL The Swiss Family Robertsons and Lost In Space were two different........fuck it. WHAT'S UP!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The High King said:


> token black people like kofi and r truth seriously need sacking as do token mexicans etc.
> 
> Here is a novel idea, hire wrestlers than can actually wrestle and entertain


You mean like Kofi and R Truth?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Punk might come out....


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Remember what your daddy said, Curt.

"Rap is Crap."*


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bitch slap! lol R Truth getting a great reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

What is up with this crowd?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Curtis Axel is unintentionally hilarious


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Heyman should've came out and rapped to Truth's theme. 
Missed Opportunity!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So Brie is the No 1 Contender for the Divas Title. I guess Natalya being a possible Champion is Bad for Business :HHH2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

That flipping was awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

So many boring chants tonight :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Crowd loves Truth!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shit segment is shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Your Just Because IC Champion, everyone.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

better things to do during Axel/RTruth include


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why is this man still Intercontinental Champion?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice of Truth to break out Road Dogg's shimmy shimmy knee dance.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> What is up with this crowd?


They didn't pay good money to see a shit show with 80% filler.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

R-Truth's probably got the biggest reaction of the night so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone ELSE forget about Axel? :lol The guy is a complete bore...i'd rather see Sin Cara :


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we've got the bland guy I've never liked versus the rapping weirdo I've never liked. Good match of characters here, lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I miss crazy R Truth... I want little jimmy back!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Missed a bit of Raw. What happened so far?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WOW I havent seen Truth do that Suplex Stunner for years


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Boring chants... next second they're cheering


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Crowd gets it's wish lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you Punk, clap,clap clap clap clap


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Shut up Jerry


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you Punk for saving us from this terrible match.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Even Punks music will spice this boring shit up.

Thank god.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

first R-Truth chant since 2011


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

roll up incoming


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dat Pop


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THANK GOD!!! Save us Punk!!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

TRUTH WINS!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

match saved!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> What is up with this crowd?


They're near my town, the wrestling crowds around here aren't that great.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Truth whoop that ass!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Missed a bit of Raw. What happened so far?


Fuck all


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Punk's music HIT perfectly as the BORING CHANTS were going and Axel the chump i mean champ jobbed to R Truth :


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

R-Truth pinned the IC Champion? plz don't give Truth an IC title run


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well R truth is technically on a 2 match win streak
Anyone got the stat on when the last time that happened was.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Heyman: That stupid sonofabitch. Where's my Rybie?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

R-Truth needs a heel push again.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

What's up? What's up? What's up? What's up?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Truth>Axel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just....wow..
Irrelevant.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Heyman sold that beautifully. :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Hahaha mute>cole

Best sign in awhile


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does that Punk tease make this a Punk segment for the ratings?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Heyman pursing his lips.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Axel and Heyman gon get got!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Brie Bella = BUYS :homer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What a geek Michael McGillicutty is.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That guy upfront in the red kinda looks like Kevin Steen.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I WANT BOTH OF THEM IN MY BED BUT IT CAN'T HAPPEN BECAUSE I'M TOO SEXY FOR THEM


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

YUMMY BELLA'S


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> R-Truth needs a heel push again.


This


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Missed a bit of Raw. What happened so far?


You missed the spawn of Mantaur.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Truth has one of those finishers that look like it would hurt him more than his opponent


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It seems as though the Bryan-Bella is getting pushed more than the Cena-Bella. Thought it would be the other way around. :cena2


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Divas match.

Time to take a piss (unless it's AJ).


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Brie Bella is so fucking sexy GODDAMN


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I think only one segment actually advanced a storyline so far.


One
Fucking
Segment


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena is a lucky guy.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> That guy upfront in the red kinda looks like Kevin Steen.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brie Bella :yum:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki Bella is a walking, talking pair of tits. Good to see Creative has realized this fact.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Things will get interesting at 10pm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wrestle_champion said:


> It seems as though the Bryan-Bella is getting pushed more than the Cena-Bella. Thought it would be the other way around. :cena2


Cena isn't even here, plus they probably don't even want to make public mention that Cena is in a relationship since he'd probably lose female fans.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Zack Ryder vs Alberto Del Rio just announced for Raw!!!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Wait, does Cena bang the one with the fake tits or the other one?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Nikki Bella is a walking, talking pair of tits. Good to see Creative has realized this fact.


Aren't all women unk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

WoWoWoKID said:


> Brie Bella is so fucking sexy GODDAMN


It must be the boobs :bryan


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

This raw is boring and lame.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He shook up dat bus :ass
That's about it.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Old_John said:


> Wait, does Cena bang the one with the fake tits or the other one?


Fake tits a.k.a. Nikki,


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The CM Punk Show


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Trish is officially a MILF. I can dig.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The "Best Since Day One" is so fucking awesome. I just wish the font was better.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bosh6 That was going to be me and Trish's son


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Maximus stratisfaction for WWE Champion 2035


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's all on WWE? Giving birth?
Bit unusual to see a live birth on WWE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maximus? Another goofy ass name.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Trish must be a Gladiator fan!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Divas, take a look at Trish & try to be at least as talented as her pinky.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Trish's breasts in the pic :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty Bella. Winning all day.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT DANIEL BRYAN DANCING. :yes :bryan


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Schmaltzy shite.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats to Brieand Bryan :yes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Maximus Stratus = One of greatest names a WWE Champion could have.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brie just called him by his real first name Bryan ha

nice


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*pukes*. Get this bullshit out of my wrestling.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh no. Brie is so going to get RKO'd tonight. 

Foreshadowing!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Did MTV do this? This is like some Teen Mom intro.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's see what she says when he's back in the lower card!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

nawwww


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Honestly don't care how fake those Bella tits are :kobe4


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's with them showing Bryan/Brie? Totally spoiling Total Divas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Bryan was cheating on Brie with AJ. :vince


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Alicia Fox is Heel or Face?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

When was the last time Alicia Fox had a singles match on Raw?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Alicia Fox face/heel turn 45687849293


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

at least Brie got a D-Bryan, unlike this ugly fuck:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

All the Divas got shitty entrance music.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Botchfest is about to start.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I just want to see Cattle Mutilation, not this romance shit :frustrate:frustrate


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Alicia needs to win this match. Or it's piss break.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Brie Bella vs Alicia Fox? Where's the remote.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Where's AJ?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Brie>>>Nikki


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Alicia Fox, the JTG of the Diva's division.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Did MTV do this? This is like some Teen Mom intro.*


Or some cheap ass wedding gift.

"I got 10 min. and Powerpoint. Why do I need to spend money on them?"


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Formed DIVAS champion? Fuck you Cole! Trish deserves better respect


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

RKO to brie


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Divas, take a look at Trish & try to be at least as talented as her pinky.


Trish was a very very shitty wrestler. Couldn't even hit her own finisher half the time ffs. She had a nice ass and tits but that's it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dem legs.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Fake tits a.k.a. Nikki,


Yet Orton was talking to Nikki instead of Brie despite their overly obvious differences :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki can get it.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Brie Bella speaks like a lady whereas Nikki speaks like some school girl BRIE FTW!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What a stupid fucking name.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Alicia Fox, Dat ass!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> What's with them showing Bryan/Brie? Totally spoiling Total Divas.


that was from the first season, which is already over


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brie turns face after two weeks. She turns stupid too after two weeks with the hand shake.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LigerJ81 said:


> Alicia Fox is Heel or Face?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alicia fix new ring attire but same ole lacefont?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The fuck is JBL still going on about? :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know Brie and Daniel Bryan are going out, but are they really getting married? Or is this just a storyline marriage?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

did the black chicks tits get bigger
or is it the top


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It seems like JBL and Cole are starting to hate each other xD


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

October = worst month in WWE?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

tamina trying to be subtle with the boob job change


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole sounded pissed there :lmao.

"Just call the action."


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Commentary is so fucking awful!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alicia Fox looking good tonight


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Or some cheap ass wedding gift.
> 
> "I got 10 min. and Powerpoint. Why do I need to spend money on them?"


*Welp, Cody and wife already got the Bed Bath and Beyond gift card.*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Tamina looking like AJ's mother...


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Cole and jbl dont weather to fuck or fight


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Half a minute match that will end all of a sudden in the Bella Buster. Get used to it, as it's gonna be a weekly thing for the foreseeable future if Brie wins the title.

Oh and for the love of god can Nikkie stop shouting "Come on Brie"??!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Urgh. I have to mute the commentary when women are on-screen. These three in the booth give me the agita.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Bryan and Brie win titles, turn heel, and feud with and get fed to face Cena and face Nikki. :russo


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Brie is selling that like some guy is going down on her, WTF? fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Tamina returns and is with AJ with a 1 sentence explanation from the commentators?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Where's AJ?


Piss break.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki has to be a heel, though.
Alicia's sevenhead....a struggle.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

come on... wardrobe malfunction...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I know Brie and Daniel Bryan are going out, but are they really getting married? Or is this just a storyline marriage?


they're legit engaged, but since it was taped for season 2 of Total Divas, it probably got scripted to some extent then


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Commentary is so fucking awful!


Ever since the Cole heel turn......


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

All I hear is little girls yelling in the ring.

I mean Brie Bella.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, Lawler and Cole seem pissed at JBL.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotta love that MUTE>OVER MICHAEL COLE sign.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Half a minute match that will end *all of a sudden in the Bella Buster*. Get used to it, as it's gonna be a weekly thing for the foreseeable future if Brie wins the title.
> 
> Oh and for the love of god can Nikkie stop shouting "Come on Brie"??!


Wait, wait, wait, wait, they have a finishing move? And a name for it? :bosh2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cole getting pissy..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn that match went forever.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

brie has the body of a 12 year old boy


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

these girls should slow down! they'll smear their make up!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone's outfit keeps slipping down ..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Alicia Fox is so damn fine...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bella Buster (X-Factor) FTW!!!!


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

tip when yer pinning for a win

don't fucking look so confident ffs


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MY BOYZ GONNA WIN DAT MATCH.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Nikki has to be a heel, though.
> Alicia's sevenhead....a struggle.


*I didn't wanna say it, but her fivehead was STRONG.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking forward to that 6 man tag.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Minecraft helps me get through shit parts of Raw


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Mute Cole sign sighting


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Gooner said:


> brie has the body of a 12 year old boy


stop picturing lil boys when looking at women guy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck does that match matter when Ramen is facing Sandow on the pre show?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

L signs??? Really??? 


Lame as shit, not to mention their faces. Way to be a star, fake tits and fake tit's twin.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How is the show only half over and yet I'm so tired? Commentary is especially horrible tonight.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

y2j4lyf said:


> Minecraft helps me get through shit parts of Raw


how will it help you with women and drugs?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> stop picturing lil boys when looking at women guy


I've already booked an appointment at the shrinks


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Have Bryan and Brie been together on-screen yet?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> stop picturing lil boys when looking at women guy


A-freaking-men. It's creepy.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

They better not take the title off AJ, the only Divas that deserve to hold that title right now are AJ, Kaitlyn, Summer Rae, & Paige.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Goat Face Killer said:


> how will it help you with women and drugs?


It will completely fuck me


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Have Bryan and Brie been together on-screen yet?


In 2010 :troll :vince3


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Well that was a entertaining match.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Some nights I'm glad Raw is 3 hours. But nights that drag on like this makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> How is the show only half over and yet I'm so tired? Commentary is especially horrible tonight.


I know. I'm only watching because I've done terribly in the Forum Championship game the last few months.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cole getting pissed at JBL because he's doing his job properly :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Have Bryan and Brie been together on-screen yet?


Well they shared a hug. That was it


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

y2j4lyf said:


> It will completely fuck me


too far


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT CENA :cena :cena2 :cena3 :cena4 :cena5


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Really wanted dat punt
rton2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dat FAST LANE Commercial. :cena5


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL CENA HAS HIS OWN APP!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

We need Kassius OHno


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Wait, wait, wait, wait, they have a finishing move? And a name for it? :bosh2


I'm kinda upset at myself for knowing that shit, but yeah, it's the move she just used on Fox from out of nowhere to end the match. Usually there's a kick to the stomach right before it to set it up too, but I guess they skipped that this time to add "dat unpredictability". Le Sigh.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I ain't downloading that app even if you put a gun barrel on my head.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Well this has been an exceptionally boring and directionless Raw. 


Have the Wyatt's showed up yet?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A John Cena racing game? 

Satan exists. This is proof.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The WWE App, Rock app, and now the Cena App :vince5


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

John Cena's Fastlane? Really?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> They better not take the title off AJ, the only Divas that deserve to hold that title right now are AJ, Kaitlyn, Summer Rae, & Paige.


Summer Rae deserves one having not wrestled a single match since being called up? And Paige deserves one even though she's not even on the main roster?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha Cenas got a App for the kids. Even when he's gone he's never really gone. :vince


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

OH FFS:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Rocky get an app, Cena want an app


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*John Cena's Fast Lane is still better than Nick Hogan's fast lane.*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOAT Heyman :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CURTIS!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roidbotch


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Late to the party this week-damn you Pacific standard time and asshats who think it's OK to work
till 6pm PST with people on the east coast.

Anyhow-Turn on Raw-Diva's match. 

Yet somehow i get less of a boner..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

John Cena's Fast Lane vs The Rock's Rockpocalypse app at WM 30


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Cue THE BIG GUY gifs


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Have the Wyatt's showed up yet?


yes, after Kofi's match


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

With all these commercial, Cena is the only wres.... I mean superstar that's still there even when he's not.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

THE BIG GUY. :mark:


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey. Skip Sheffield.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CURTIS!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey its


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao even Heyman doesn't care about Axel


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

I think this is the closet to thugamonic's you're gonna get


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bout to wreck bitches then wreck Heyman in dat hotel room.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

"Go find yourself something to eat"

lmao. You got it boss LMAO


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

"Paul...what do you have on your mind?" :lol
the fuck


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

The face of immaculate dental work: Ryback


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

What a motley crew these guys are. I love it!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

"Isn't her beautiful?"

This is getting strange.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like Axel might get the boot and Ryback might replace him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Isn't he beautiful." :lmao

Paul is a God. Only he could make that as awesome as it was.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Paul Heyman is in love with Ryback


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

and his ass hole is wider


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Just fuck on-screen. It'd be less gay.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Isn't he beautiful? LOL 

The deliberate gayness of this is just hilarious.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Heyman proposing to Ryback. Wait, what? :heyman6


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bro-mance!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So when are they gonna have a Heyman x Ryback live sex celebration? :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

A **** angle without the **** guy
Nice WWE


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

paul has turned *** and bought minecraft


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Proposal incoming


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

What ?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" Isn't he beautiful?" :lmao :lmao

Heyman just broke Axel's heart. :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love Heyman. Heyman > Punk.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Paul Back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is heyman going to drop Curtis Axel since its been a huge failure


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman wants the D. :kobe4


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I bet the same people who thought El Matadores was "DAFUQ" wotrhy are probably going to think the Heyman/Ryback segment coming up will be GOAT.

:bosh4


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

The Rock in the Fast and Furious movies and now Cena in a racing cell phone app game? Anyone see a feud coming?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

the homoerotic subtext to this feud is no longer subtext


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao :ryback :heyman2


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

The reason Cena has an app... Rock has one. They always have to make him an "equal"


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

umm well umm yeah...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Paul Gayman.

(My wit is off the charts)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh Heyman.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

THE FUCK?!?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul kids must be terrified of that face saying goodnight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh God, they turned Heyman gay.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

where does lawler get all those goofy tee shirts?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Darren Young interferes during the proposal, declaring his love for Ryback.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

uhhhhhhhhh what awkward


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I bet the same people who thought El Matadores was "DAFUQ" wotrhy are probably going to think the Heyman/Ryback segment coming up will be GOAT.
> 
> :bosh4


Mhmm.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Summer Rae deserves one having not wrestled a single match since being called up? And Paige deserves one even though she's not even on the main roster?


Summer Rae deserves the title because of her legs and fantastic dancing, she also makes Fandango interesting


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> yes, after Kofi's match


Crap, why am I even watching? There's nothing exceptionally interesting going on besides Rhodes and the Wyatt's.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Propose

wut


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

anyone used autostop?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Creative creative strikes again.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RYMAN FOREVER!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman's going to have Ryback's baby.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

in b4 crying


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ryback, Heyman wedding Fuck it why not


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

funnyfaces1 said:


> :lmao :ryback :heyman2


I am D O N E :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'M GONNA KNOCK YOU OUT, HUNTER SAID KNOCK YOU OUT :show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

theres no crying in wrestling


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman and Bareback are gonna get it IN.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DOUBLE :renee :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Paul Heyman proposing to Ryback on Raw = RATINGS!!* :vince5


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Goat Face Killer said:


> paul has turned *** and bought minecraft


What?! Minecraft is the greatest game ever :lmao.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

I smell a homophobic shitstorm :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God this show is at least 1/5th recap footage.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm going to ship Heyman with Darren Young.



Nah he's going to propose to have Ryback be the new Paul Heyman guy and maybe even fire Axel, they're just playing up to those sexual undertones and Heyman is amazing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Triple H is such a troll. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> where does lawler get all those goofy tee shirts?


at hot topic where his 18 year old girlfriend works and gets a 20% discount


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I love HHH trolling Big Show. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HHH is the greatest

Gonna start watching smackdown


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Goat Face Killer said:


> paul has turned *** and bought minecraft


:heyman4


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Triple H burying Show:lol, Show's face :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trips GOATing some more


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rvp20 said:


> Ryback, Heyman wedding Fuck it why not


Why not....might as well get the homosexual gay stuff going :vince2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was awesome on HHH's part. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Show's banging ass wife must be so disappointed. 
Show can always get one of those Montel Williams loans, though.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


> bout to wreck bitches then wreck Heyman in dat hotel room.


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Show: 
"Gotta..pay down.. That Sam's Club charge..So many...So many Jimmy Dean Breakfast bowls"...


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

:renee Twice on one show, OK! <3


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"Isn't he beautiful" 

He obviously sees Ryback as a tool in his scheme and nothing more. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And much like Damocles' Sword, that reference went over the head of most of the audience.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't know who has more burials Undertaker or HHH? :lol


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

This Big Show thing really isn't working.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey BIg Show HHH cant fire you and if he did you have him on camera on national TV harrassing you, which is illegal.
you could own this company ha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"Im a good person"

unk2


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's hoping some honeymoon footage surfaces at Battleground. :ryback :heyman


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Last time Show wore a suit in an angle, he turned heel...it's coming, and everyone can see it. Show's turns are fucking predictable now. It's time for him to retire man.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Angry Big Show is what we've needed, not whiny Big Show. Big improvement here.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit he gonna cry


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Big Show about to cry like the baby momma on the Maury show.*


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

TripleG said:


> I swear to God this show is at least 1/5th recap footage.


If it's Miz getting punched in the face, over and over again, I'd probably watch it.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ChristianMB1 said:


> :renee Twice on one show, OK! <3


i'm happy about it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

"I can only take so much...UNTIL I TURN AGAIN"
Show's face needs to be a new smilie :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Might as well as put Bis Show in maid outfit.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Gif that fucking face


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I thought it's Paul don't see the need calling him Triple H doesn't make sense anymore since they start calling him Paul then suddenly Hunter.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh God, they turned Heyman gay.


It's trending world wide. :vince


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat face


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh no


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Tobit said:


> Here's hoping some honeymoon footage surfaces at Battleground. :ryback :heyman


I was thinking a live sex celebration


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Ryback about to BAREBACK Heyman on "LIVE" RAW = RATINGS* :russo


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> I don't know who has more burials Undertaker or HHH? :lol


Undertaker would make you look like a billion bucks when you lost to him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

RockAE316 was right. Show is a great actor!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Weeeeellllllll It's The Psycho Show


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

OMG! Big Show is gonna run wild on HHH!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Someone needs to meme that fface


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm surprised Los Matadoras didn't stick the little bull with knives and spears.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Big Show's face :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

someone needs to get me a screenshot....I have to make that face a smiley for this board. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HIS FACE :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at Show's face. This is hilarious.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

There is too much smiley potential from Big Show's angry face. Jesus that's terrifying.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Dat face...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Imagen he punches Rene Young


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

I think this interview is going to produce a Big Show version of those wrestling faces everyone uses on here and a couple of gifs...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

PLEASE GET SMILEY OF SHOW'S FACE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BIG SHOW wearing DAT SUIT.

DAT FORESHADOWING.

INCOMING HEEL TURN, Big Show to join Corporation.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

lmao at the look on Show's face.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

We need a gif of that face.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dat acting.

Big Show just got whole hell lot more interesting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Somebodies gonna get knocked the fuck out


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

oh wow that anger face


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I just came emmys


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big Show getting mad! :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Big Show becoming the Philo-Show-pher by referencing Damocles' Sword. bama And now Show's gonna use Outrage and that shit's gonna be super effective, son!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So is their match gonna be at Battleground or Hell in a Cell?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Big Shows face will def be a new smiley


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*:lmao :lmao :lmao someone pelase gif that face.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I love you Big Show. Never stop emoting.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Big show FTW


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Why is Big Show walking like he has to take a shit.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gifs, Smileys, EVERYTHING!! Oh my fucking god that face..


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

BIG SHOW JUST LOST HIS SHIT, HE'S GONE NUTS, HE'S ON A RAMPAGE, HE'S TAKING NO PRISONERS, HE'S ON A WARPATH, HE'S A PSYCHO!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Big show went from crying like a woman to having balls. (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Gay Heyman is trending worldwide *:vince5


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

What the fuck happened to the guy's eyes?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Look at his face :lmao:lmao:lmao

He was about to explode like this










:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Big show pulling a Mark Henry. He's going to turn heel i bet.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

the booking of big show continues to be awesome


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao Big Show


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Between Heyman calling Ryback "beautiful", HHH mocking Show's crying, and Show's face when he said he's gonna knock HHH out, I don't think I've laughed this much in a 10 minute timespan of Raw in my life that didn't involve Rock.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

I missed the face  someone plz


----------



## mdieselone (Feb 23, 2009)

show looking like uncle phil lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> BIG SHOW JUST LOST HIS SHIT, HE'S GONE NUTS, HE'S ON A RAMPAGE, HE'S TAKING NO PRISONERS, HE'S ON A WARPATH, HE'S A PSYCHO!


BAH GAWD


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG, that shit was hilarious


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Dat face "Thank you, Big Show *clap* *clap* *clap*......."


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *Ryback about to BAREBACK Heyman on "LIVE" RAW = RATINGS* :russo


this belongs here now


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If I don't see Big Show gifs by the end of the night, I'll be pulling that same face!


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

Bug Eyed BigShow is my new favourite.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dear God those eyes we're freaking me out but regardless great promo.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Look at his face :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> He was about to explode like this
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope show actually does it...knowing wwe the 3 wannabe cops will jump him, but well see.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> Why is Big Show walking like he has to take a shit.


:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i agree...GIF that FACE of BIG SHOW (Y) (Y)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

triple h crying was hilarious.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SHUCKY :mark:

DUCKY :mark:

QUACK :mark:

QUACK :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As awesome as Outraged Show is, I couldn't help but see his facial expression as a bald version of the :dazzler smilie. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Best part is by the end of the night Big Show will be a blubbering weeping mess again.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone get a gif or something here soon!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Truth


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

legit lol'd at Rtruth


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn, Maddox in the air


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

shades off kurt angle getting thrown off the balcony coming soon?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He gon die.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big Show is raping Maddox. :lmao

This is the gayest Raw ever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> this belongs here now


HAHAHAHA GOOD ONE!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm wondering how the reporter held her composure from busting out laughing at shows face.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

zack... ryder?

What's with all these jobbers?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG ZACK RYDER!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So who is going to eat Ryder alive tonight?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

It's about time Show gets angry. This is pretty good.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

OMFG ZR :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zack Jobber vs Alberto Del Boringo


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Los Matadores more over than ADR...that's kinda bad.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Broski in the building to job to Del Rio


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Time for Ryder to job. Has he always had that scar?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This has to be the 9th time I've seen a Del Rio vs. Ryder squash that ends with him leaving the Armbreaker on for too long.

Oh wait, it hasn't happened yet? Oh, it will.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Zack Ryder match?

Someone's getting their last paycheck before the .com best endeavors message tomorrow.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Zack Ryder is about to be :buried


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Generic Jersey jobber vs. heatless World Champion.

Let's go back to Big Show please.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ryder vs :delrio Part 904


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Del Rio looks good in pink.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Albertoooooooo Del Pinkooooooo


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Ryder bout to get annihilated :lol


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryder for the job...


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Damn I forgot Del Rios still a champion. Let's all thank vince!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryder's got swag new attire and TV time...only to job. :batista3


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

No pop for RVD. His booking has been so shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sensesfail said:


> Zack Ryder is about to be :buried


You can't bury what is already in the ground.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*crickets* i would seriously want my money back if i paid to be there.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

El Torito run in. BOOK IT DAMMIT!


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Zack ryder would make good member of the job squad


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Poor Ryder. He doesn't get a cancer t-shirt? He actually HAD cancer.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

So they decide to call it a hardcore match now and not Extreme Rules?


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

del rio heeling against tit cancer

what an amigo


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Goat Face Killer said:


> del rio heeling against *tit *cancer
> 
> what an amigo


:lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Is the crowd being sarcastic?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This Ryback/Heyman proposal better culminate to a sex tape and/or live sex celebration. 

Here for WWE doing it bareback.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait to watch the last episode of Breaking Bad after this crap :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

they should bring out sable or debra for tit cancer awareness if you know what i mean.

the warzone starts at 10 pm.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm surprised this match has lasted this long


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Ryder's got this.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You about to Job tonite Ryder?

Ryder:WWWYKI


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> Poor Ryder. He doesn't get a cancer t-shirt? He actually HAD cancer.


He finally won something....:cheer


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This match is already boring me to sleep.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> *crickets* i would seriously want my money back if i paid to be there.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Can't wait to watch the last episode of Breaking Bad after this crap :mark:


Watched the first five eps of season one and couldn't get into it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they seriously trying to start a USA chant? 

Anyone foreign, we must shun! SHUN!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Del Rio match...

Anyhoo, I wonder how Axel feels about Ryback walking in with big beautiful muscles and stealing his man.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This match still on?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

too early on the knee slap broski


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Those tiny mexican flags belong to El Torito. I sense a feud coming.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Ryders new attire is ugly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck would you chant "USA" for against a heel when you cheer for wrestlers that aren't American?
I'll never get that chant at all. 

And holy balls, Ryder's goofy ass is in a match that isn't one sided.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow amazed this match went this long.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Just realized the pink ropes are back. :mark:

Damn it, I thought Ryder would've gotten the win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Poor Ryder. He doesn't get a cancer t-shirt? He actually HAD cancer.


The higher-ups probably look at him as a cancer considering he got himself over all on his own, much to their retarded chagrin. Ryder would also be an excellent and fitting part of the anti-corporate angle considering his rise to prominence, but we all know that won't happen.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Good job, Ryder. 

:ti


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

wooooo tit cancer 0 alebertooooooooooo del riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiio 1


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Del Rio making short work of Ryder, hardly broke a sweat.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Ryder's got this.


yeah maybe 1-2 years ago


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> Watched the first five eps of season one and couldn't get into it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Season one wasn't that good, but the others :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rio really not showing ring savy to pull Ryder away from the ropes.. and Ryder showing more by trying to make it look like has too far away to just lazily drape a leg over it. Some people just really need to hone their ring awareness...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

SP103 said:


> He finally won something....:cheer


I'd rep you for that but it wont let me


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The same finish, over and over, over and over!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

:lmao at ADR just kicking Ryders skull in for no reason.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Proposal is next. :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I like the Screen having so many question marks. It's as if even it knows how fucking stupid this is.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I could very well fall asleep in the next 10 minutes.. This Raw is boring... yet I'm still watching it


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Watching MNF and the Mercedes-Benz Superdome (where WM30 is gonna be) gets LOUD. My body is ready for dat Mania crowd.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Mr and Mrs Goldberg..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Would you look at the time.... the segment of the century is up next.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LoL at that last kick ADR gave Ryder


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

PROPOSAL NEXT!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I hope Axel doesn't go all jealous bitch on Ryback....whom am I kidding, that would be hilarious!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Skullduggery said:


> I'd rep you for that but it wont let me


sup with that Mods?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ChristianMB1 said:


> PROPOSAL NEXT!


My body is ready.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Worst World Champion ever and yes I'm including Khali. He only had it for two months. ADR has had it for six months already this year alone.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL. Tyler Breeze's theme in that White Collar commercial.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I don't know if Heyman knows but this type of stuff isn't legalized in Mississippi.*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Either I heard tyler breeze theme in that white collar promo or Im hearing things


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Proposal is next. :lmao


*
That proposal is going to outdue this!!*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I am watching this for the lulz.

I hope Axel breaks out of his shell and does something awesome. Please do something awesome or forever be a midcarder.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

"It's been one of those nights here on MNR"
-Michael Cole

First smart thing Cole has said all night..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

"I'll be your Huckleberry all night all night long." :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"I'll be your huckleberry all night long!"

:lmao I don't know what it means but I love the way he said it.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Obviously going to be a 'business proposal' or something.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder if we'll get an Edge/Lita-esque live sex celebration between Ryback and Heyman.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why cant daniel bryan be on now so i can quit raw an hour early


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darren Young should get front row to the Proposal..he's earned it (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

x78 said:


> Obviously going to be a 'business proposal' or something.


let us dream


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't give a fuck about WWE's charities.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> "I'll be your huckleberry all night long!"
> 
> :lmao I don't know what it means but I love the way he said it.


I guess he wants HHH to be his Tom Sawyer.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This mess has made me unaccountably fond of The Ryback. If only he could rassle, I'd be here for it.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big Guy time. :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

"Meat on the Table" I can't, LOL


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Finally, Ryback. The man we all tuned in to see.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

no one in the arena gives a shit about breast cancer


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

bow chicka wow wow


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Heyman's face lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> "Meat on the Table" I can't, LOL


I never even knew that was the title of his entrance music.. Oh fuck.. I wonder if Paul braids his asshairs too..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:ryback:heyman3

Political Science expert :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The wwe should use their lightweight talent more.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I miss Ryback's backstage segments where he'd slap some guy with a cake or fill their bag up with water or something.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

How ironic that they keep showing the heels shining after this Breast Cancer stuff.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RYMAN


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh Ryback, daddy..... :homer


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paul Heyman is just awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ryback and Heyman love affair is going to be big RATINGS :russo


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WWE still ignores the fact that it isn't breast cancer awareness month yet.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

How many chins does Heyman have?


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

TripleG said:


>


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Paul and Ryback are going to do some exhibiting..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus Christ, you've already recapped this!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

"This is what happens... to bullies. Hahaha."

Ryback has been hilarious since he started this bully gimmick.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> WWE still ignores the fact that it isn't breast cancer awareness month yet.


It is in most countries.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"BIG BAD BEAUTIFUL MAN" IS MY LOVER...HEYMAN : :


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kiss him! KISS HIM!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

I hate bowlies too Ryback *high 5*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is just...bad


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, man. Both of them gazing into each others eyes.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ryback just turned to look at Heyman in such a gay way :lmao


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Can Ryback be revived by Heyman? This could be interesting ..


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

He's not very big Ryback is he really?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Imagine how much they're going to milk this Breast Cancer Month stuff when it's actually Breast Cancer Month.




Even on a show as mediocre as this one has been so far, Paul Heyman manages to stand out as the undeniable bright spot.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it looks like Ryback is going to kiss Heyman at any moment


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't believe this is the same Ryback that used to suck on the mic. :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Palm on the side of his face..this is some weird ass shit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Am I the only one who noticed the graphics screw up? It said it happened tonight in the recap. 
It was last week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Wrestling won't always be there for you Ryback, but Paul will be...if you let him.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

let the gayness begin!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol @ him touching his cheek


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Nothing you say? :heyman


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

This is too much.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This crowd needs to start a Ryback Mountain chant.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is great.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is a very strange storyline.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

This is amazing.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Live sex show next


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm feeling really awkward watching this segment.
I was going to have buddys over tonight to watch RAW thank fuck I didn't.

(None of them are fans)


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

#LiveSexCelebration


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Will do anything...strokes jacket....come out...
So GAY.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

da fuq.......


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Come out"

:lol at more of dat gheyness subtext


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

This is cringe worthy on so many levels. Are they doing a same sex story line?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


>


hahaha


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

wiat no what no what what what

no

what


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh my god...they really ARE doing Heyman with a gay storyline.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Obviously trolling MS lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Times like this make me as a straight guy wonder if things like "ass deodorant" exists..

It just has to...God damn..


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't, I just can't. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They actually making Heyman gay?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking lol. Paul Heyman is hilarious.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> I can't believe this is the same Ryback that used to suck on the mic. :lmao


He isn't horrible anymore, but he's still not really good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*KISS HIM PAUL YOU GAY LOVER YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

#HeymanALL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's been getting that good diddly. That's why.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This is still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

OMFG the sexual undertones in this is ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:ti

I have a feeling this is gonna lead do a feud with Darren Young.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

this angle gets more and more strange each week :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Heyman gay for Ryback?

Wut?


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

I need an adult...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Can't believe Vinny Mac is allowing this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

this is getting gay


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"Get A Room" chants
:lmao


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*YOU SEE WHAT YOU'VE CAUSED DARREN YOUNG?!! FFS.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What are they chanting?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At least Heyman isnt curtain jerking.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

heyman on the mic is as good as it gets


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Darren Young bout to come out


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

GET A ROOM! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman needs Goodbye Horses as his theme music.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Get a room chant haha


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> OMFG the sexual undertones in this is ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!


It's not even an undertone, it's just intentionally misleading.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao at all of this.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck this is awful


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

When are they gonna start making out? :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I just can't...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> I can't believe this is the same Ryback that used to suck on the mic. :lmao


He went from sucking on the mic to sucking Heyman's mic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman turns gay today.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wha' the fawk!? :lol Paul runs with anything. :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't see how Heyman is the heel in this feud. If anything, Punk is.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

"GET A ROOM!":lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Sometimes we all want to jump on a big, dumb leather daddy, Paul.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> This is cringe worthy on so many levels. Are they doing a same sex story line?


*THIS and LOS MATADORES = RATINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Darren Young needs to interrupt this shit.
Young: "This is too gay, man!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You can't make anyone gay. You either like that yam basket from the get or not.
Ignorance. Ignorance everywhere.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryback looks creeped out to fuck


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> this is getting gay


i wonder what Darren Young thinks about all of this?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wonder if Ryback eats a flavored condom afterwards??


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Heyman GOAT


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao :lmao I don't even know


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Ryback's face. Even he doesn't now if Heyman wants the dick


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This wins for funniest segment of the year. Fucking lol!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

...what?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Holy shit!!!!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

THEY'RE GOING STEADY fpalm


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ryback like "that's really gay Paul.".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just Fuck Already


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this segment is awful...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Ryback's face.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

ohhhhhhh can't not look at it can't not look at it


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Heyman is a power bottom.


Welcome to the club, bro. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

WHAT THE HAYELL


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Darren Young has a throbbing erection


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Will you be a Paul Heyman Guy?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What am I watching? Seriously?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

:lmao :lmao

this is the funniest shit EVER.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What the fuck am I watching. :lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Will you become a Paul Heyman guy?

:lmao


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

what in the world.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OWN'D! :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I swear if someone says this segment is gold just because Heyman is on...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank god for that


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ahhhh fuck this shit


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

:nash


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

:lmao

What the fuck?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Best crowd reaction tonight.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

omg


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Punk :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God I can't take this. My stomach is about to burst from laughing so much.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd like to think this is how he got Lesnar on his side too.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Big bad beautiful man :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao This shit is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

LMFAO LMFAO LMFAO


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry but this is amazing. I'm loving Ryback since this story has started. He is really growing and his mic skills have really improved.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

"How would you like it...if I offered you...some home grown...gay butt sex"
Shit, I'm tired


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Punk's jealous ass.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm in tears. This is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This is the gayest storyline since Billy & Chuck. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He wants to make an honest man out of him = he wants a monogamous, exclusive, Bareback relationship.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Afterwards, Ryback will take Heyman back to the Motel 6 to show him..."THE BIG GUY!" :ryback


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Holy shit this is amazing. :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm really getting tired of Punk's shit. Why won't he just leave Heyman alone?!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Paul Heyman guy! Lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

PUNK!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ahahaha good one Heyman!
They're still my OTP.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk Botch


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

:lol "Ryback Mountain" from JBL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol WTF?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

WTF LMAO WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Medic!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

King made me legit LOL for the 1st time in like 10 years with that Ryback mountain line


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I don't know if I'm happy they didn't make him actually gay, or if I'd be happier if they did.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jerry


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryback Mountain. That's a good one, Cole.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oops


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Its a Trap !!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Uh oh..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk's baiting them, just watch.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cm botch.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

hazuki said:


> Punk Botch


Clearly not paying attention.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> This crowd needs to start a Ryback Mountain chant.


:lawler IS READING THIS THREAD!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I thought I was watching Ryback Mountain there for a minute" 

OMG! Lawler had a good line! LAWLER ACTUALLY HAD A GOOD LINE!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LMFAO


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Damn looks like punk hurt himself.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Botch?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wow, Punk actually hurt himself jumping a barracade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This counts as a Punk segment now!!!! Those ratingz.


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

wat


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What you do is send Axel down and see if he's faking that way.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is getting really gay


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Is this legit? I can't even tell.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BARRACADE TRAP!


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

haha wow


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Rise Above Cancer?! Oh noooo... CM Punk is the good guy now


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I like this Punk & Heyman trying to outsmart each other angle.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Punk pretending to be hurt? I missed what just happened.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, Punk fuck up his knee again.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, this looks like a legit injury

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is he legit hurt?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This is awkward. This is really awkward.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Obvious trap but still hilarious


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

He's faking


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Work


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Uhhhm...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That segment was *so* worth the first two hours of worthless, throwaway filler.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Commentating 101: Believe the most obvious of bullshit, even when it's obvious bullshit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

CoverD said:


> Is this legit? I can't even tell.


No.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Heyman's feelings for Punk returns.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

how could u guys think botch after last week


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Wtf is going on??
HAHAHA im so confused


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If Punk faked a heart attack this might have worked faster.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

CM Punk putting over the barricade right now


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is pure comedy. Holy shit.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

lmao they dont know how to save this


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

WTF! :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Holy shit...that was oscar worthy!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk's losing sunday...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

OMG, i seriously fell for that, you got there me Punk, i think you got all of us


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This might be the trippiest wrestling has ever been...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :lawler IS READING THIS THREAD!



He knows what is best for business.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Paradise said:


> Yeah, this looks like a legit injury
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Damn punk tricked us! :lol


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

:lmao punk the troll

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

its still real to some ppl, .. ALWAYS consider it a work before anything


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

PUNK DA GOAT

AXEL DA BITCH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Terrible storyline is terrible.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol Awesome I thought he was legit hurt


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok is the Punk thing a work??


EDIT:Yep never mind


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao 

Punk with the Karate Kid pose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please tell me this doesnt mean punk is going to job to roidbotch


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

punk losing AGAIN sunday....seriously, he's the new Jericho.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This is like a japanese action movie. :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Axel gets the beatdown :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao that was funny even before it was turned out to be fake


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Axel taking all of the blows like a proper third wheel.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome stuff punk :mark:


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Superb acting from Punk. Love him.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Axel's the official side piece.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

You guys thought it was real :lol, knew he was faking, the feud is all about mind games.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Just put the IC belt on Punk, so he can elevate it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

omg Heyman crawled back up the ramp and he's still holding his knee. he looks legit hurt, they better get the doc out there


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, you got me Punk. Good one sir.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Almost as bad as the fake puking segment


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I bought that shit for a minute..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Axel jobbed then got his ass kicked tonight :lol He should join the Ryder and 3MB club :


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

unk2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So how many times is Curtis Axel going to get beat up every week? Ah who cares, lol.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

If CM Punk grows his hair a bit longer, he'll look like Justin Bieber circa 2011


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't believe some people thought he was really hurt. :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck the CM Punk. Not only does he fake an injury to lure the unsuspecting Heyman to him and gain sympathy from the crowd, but he then uses a WEAPON against them when they weren't armed. Fuck you, Punk.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DAT :rock level acting.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i actually thought he was hurt, fkn awesome. not gonna lie, heyman & ryback played that role pretty good, really made it look genuine with their reactions.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Incredible. :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol even in a 3 man stable, axels still nothing but the fall guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asenath said:


> Just put the IC belt on Punk, so he can elevate it.


And then what? It turns into what it is now as soon as he loses it?

Curtis Axel with dat six feet deep treatment. :HHH2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome stuff tonight for the Punk/Heyman/Ryback storyline. I'm actually looking forward to the Punk/Ryback match... well not enough to order the PPV, but yeah.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Darren Young has a throbbing erection


holy shit...i laughed at this :lol :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Punk doing Ryback's old "Feed Me More" taunt

:lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck the CM Punk. Not only does he fake an injury to lure the unsuspecting Heyman to him and gain sympathy from the crowd, but he then uses a WEAPON against them when they weren't armed. Fuck you, Punk.


After he got beat down multiple times by them


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> lol even in a 3 man stable, axels still nothing but the fall guy.


Fall gut is putting it nicely

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol. Awesome selling there by Punk.

Axel should take note from Langston on how to sell a GTS.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Axel's the official side piece.*


That was solidified when he was pushing the wheelchair.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Please tell me Ziggler's match isn't the main event?!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And then what? It turns into what it is now as soon as he loses it?


The journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

the botch of PERSONALITYYYY


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Im not a punk mark, but that was good lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Punk/Heyman feud is far more interesting than Orton/Bryan.
It was the total opposite at Night of Champions.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> lol even in a 3 man stable, axels still nothing but the fall guy.


Axel is like the third wheel in that stable


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder if Rex Ryan just jizzed his pants after that foot-shot on Heyman..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> After he got beat down multiple times by them


Because he's stalking and harassing them.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

i dont know how you people watch this live and sit through the commercials and terrible segments. i fast forwarded and this last segment was the only thing worth watching so far.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> Axel is like the third wheel in that stable


Heymans bit on the side


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I liked that segment but the Punk/Ryback match will still suck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, that was pretty bad.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Heyman stealing the show again! Take that, Ziggler


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Props to Punk. He actually started to make me doubt it being a work.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HHH should have doubles like Fidel had. would have been better seeing Show KO 3 HHHs before he encountered the real one. Show looks silly just waiting in that room.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Prayer Police said:


> Punk/Heyman feud is far more interesting than Orton/Bryan.
> It was the total opposite at Night of Champions.


I'm gonna wait till the end of the night to make that call myself, but as of right now, absolutely. That Heyman/Ryback stuff was gold, the Punk promo at the beginning of the night was good, and DAT ACTING by Punk and then the assault on Ryback and Axel was awesome. What a way to breath some life into this dead feud.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah, that was pretty bad.


Indeed. The dead crowd only makes it worse too.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The fuck is Bryan at?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

THE SHIELD!!!!! :yum:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

The Shield!!!!!!! Thank you LORD!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asenath said:


> The journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step.


You're out of your mind if you think the WWE is ever booking the IC title decently ever again. The WHC is the IC title now, and even it gets shit on. The IC title is the European title now.

Shield about to beat some GEEKS.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Did they give the Shield the Jobber entrance?

:/


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Shield got the jobber entrance


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Usos don't get to do their entrance?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ooooooooooso.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusoooooooooo!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

USOS deserve more respect than that. steal the show every match they're in.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Good to see the Usos on raw.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Shield vs Ziggler & The Usos.

Rikishi & Usos. :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Did they give the Shield the Jobber entrance?
> 
> :/


yes they did, that's sad


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It's like all the guys I like to watch are in one match. I guess that'll do.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lol the GREAT Rikishi


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

No The Shield vs, DB in the main event?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

A dropkick running from an Irish-whip? Who does that?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This ref is screaming his heart out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sad to hear the Ziggler anti-pop.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Main event starting 50 mins before the ending of the show? Damn must be a decent angle planned tonight


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

they are rikishi's sons right.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Did they give the Shield the Jobber entrance?
> 
> :/


if you have the app you could probably watch it ha


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

DatKidMog said:


> Main event starting 50 mins before the ending of the show? Damn must be a decent angle planned tonight


the Daniel Bryan/Randy Orton face off is the final segment of the night


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Usos got that tag vibe!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

decent match as expected.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' Flying Samoans!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

The shield still got some fans.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

where the f is Bryan...christ


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Are the Uso's ever going to cut a promo, or talk about how they want the tag titles? 

Remember when wrestlers actually got to do that?...Talk.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The Ratman said:


>


lololol Ryback looks like Jay Cutler


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Ratman said:


>


Queue the erotic Tumblr fan fiction and fake nudes.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Crazy show this week.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I think I miss Sheamus :d


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let's go Ziggler chant when Ziggler isn't in the ring.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ziggler is over... hopefully he is getting the Bryan build to where he is going to be pushed slowly but will be pushed.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

"I'm gonna show off" Roman pointing at Dolph while he says it. I love you Roman.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Are the Uso's ever going to cut a promo, or talk about how they want the tag titles?
> 
> Remember when wrestlers actually got to do that?...Talk.


"Well I talked to the Usos backstage and they told me...." :cole3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rollins trolls every min. he's out there.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

rocknblues81 said:


> Crazy show this week.


Shitty show this week you mean. Heymen, Punk, and the Ryback saved this as usual.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins being the fabulous little shit troll that he is :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Seth Rollins's trash talking during matches and beatdowns is hilarious.

"COME ON USOOOO. COME ON USOOOOO." :rollins


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Ambrose needs the tag.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Let's go Ziggler chant when Ziggler isn't in the ring.


But he's not over at all. Right people?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> But he's not over at all. Right people?


He's not a DRAW!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins doing his best to save this shit show of a show.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ziggler is fired up


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The people in Buloxi can count to ten?*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Ziggler going ham on Ambrose. He owned Rollins.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SHADES OF BILLY GUNN


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Dolph fucking Ziggler waking up a MS crowd, of all people.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ziggler not being WHC is downright criminal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler needs to ask Bryan how to do those hot tags and offensive flurries.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They could literally just record the commentary from one show and use it every week and not even have the commentators attend the show, that's how similar it is every single week


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn that spear came out of nowhere


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAMN ZIGGLER GOT ROCKED!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If I ever see Ziggler in person again, I'm going to give him a gift basket of Aphogee products. His strong jawed ass can eye fuck afterward.


Dat tag team work, though. Jesus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Another really good Shield six man tag! 

Shocking, right? lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good six man as always with the Shield.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Fucking yawn.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shieldwinslol!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That's my man! Reigns baby!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you Roman for getting these jobbers off my screen and ready for my boy The GOAT :bryan


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> SHADES OF BILLY GUNN


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> They could literally just record the commentary from one show and use it every week and not even have the commentators attend the show, that's how similar it is every single week


When you don't let midcarders talk or cut promos. This is what happens.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The Shield GOAT stable.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That is the GOAT spear


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's still weird seeing Ambrose/Moxley without slapping his random bitch at ringside in the face.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Shield can put on good matches.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Give us Orton/Bryan face to face already.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

that match was sick. ziggler did good. just do your punishment and get pushed like triple h did back in the day.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

That was match of the night. Not much competition to choose from.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Big Show it doesn't look like Triple H is coming


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Big Show, use some Speed Stick or Right Guard my man.*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *The people in Buloxi can count to ten?*


You can't even spell the name of the fucking town.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That is a fucking team.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> You can't even spell the name of the fucking town.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*In fairness, neither can they.*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *In fairness, neither can they.*


:lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

While Ziggler and the Usos are jobbing, huge white skinheads like the Big Show will keep winning. Even Khali and his huge farts dripping down his chest are booked to dominate with one lousy move.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm really starting to like The Usos. They have been doing great work in the past few months.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *In fairness, neither can they.*


How fuuuuucking daaaaaare you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I cringe whenever I hear Big Show's nickelback-esque theme. 

The original theme was awesome.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess big show hasn't been smelling Paul's flowers..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Show goes to Jail


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OOOOOOOO Triple H got him


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Show throwing flowers around


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> I'm really starting to like The Usos. They have been doing great work in the past few months.


they deserve the push


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, you get arrested for grabbing other WWE employees?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

We are waiting for a white supremacist revolt.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol @ Steph trolling when she probs called the cops


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this angle is the worst with the big show


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mr. Wight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Funny how they called him by his real name yet she's calling him Big Show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, did these cops say they were looking for Mr. White?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stephanie throwing Show under the bus :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

:lmao @ Show getting arrested for threatening an employee. Every feud that ever existed in WWE has involved one guy threatening another.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF? there's footage that shows they ordered him to do that.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

That heavy sweat soaked shirt :lmao:lmao, it's only a matter of time before he










"Detective":lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Good ol Steph magic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snatching that wig. Every day.

GOT DAMN.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:vince5


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao sex joke


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

awkward police academy moment here y'all 

with added pg penis joke


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

was that a penis joke?

THIS IS PG FOR FUCK SAKE


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, a penis joke...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Big Show is going to KO Stephanie within the next few weeks.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn, Steph just insulted "Small" Show's manhood

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao Big Show's wife ain't getting fucked good.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well that's just silly, I'm sure Show is hung like a Pringles tube.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Boss Bitch is digging deep.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL SMALL DICK


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can this fucking giant finally do something? Or is it going to be crying right up and after Battleground?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

YES SUBMIT TO THE GOAT...Best part of the whole show tonight


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Big Show's crying because he got a lil' dick! :lol

MORE RENEE YOUNG! :homer :cena5


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

crying again :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess we're supposed to ignore all the footage of Steph/HHH ordering Show to knock out people


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

When this entire Corporation story was just starting I had no idea that the Big Show would be 90% of the story. Awful writing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Told ya'll. Back to weeping blubbering Big Show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Show about go ShowFather all over his Wife at home


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The Big Pussy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh no he killed the poster, you know shit is serious.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice of them to remove some of the bricks


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lets get on to the next match please


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Show just made a glory hole.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao Big Show's wife ain't getting fucked good.


Orton giving her the D though rton2


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess their match will be at HIAC.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Whole Fuckin Show!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rob van jobber


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rob Van Dam be all like "Whoa! I am so high man!"


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

big shows clothes look like a dropped trifle


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> When this entire Corporation story was just starting I had no idea that the Big Show would be 90% of the story. Awful writing.


Certainly better than "Bryan the underdog" part of it.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

"Hey Renee, want some weed?"


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Even more :renee :mark::mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Renee Young Hat Trick


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Told ya'll. Back to weeping blubbering Big Show.


Steph knows how to push his buttons.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"I could talk on and on about this"

Please fuck no.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


FINALLY


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

No dislikes? :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

OH MY GOD :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Swagger got arrested for weed here in MS.


Rob better be careful. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Show crying cause Steph said he has a small dick :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why r we watching the crowd watch YouTube?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Old Raw logo cameo.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i love RVD moment #7 at Summerslam 2001


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Hardy's are back on WWE TV!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ALL DEM SPOTS. :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

RVD crushing Triple H's larynx at #6.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They are literally showing us a Youtube video....wow.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heyman's OWAAA MAH GAWD is almost as good as JR's.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That was some pointlessly lame shit there. Mute time.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

RVD looks stoned as fuck. :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

damnit....can we get to Bryan already? Good god


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

RVD, baby. Please don't talk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jeff and RVD's no fucks to give asses were everything together.

"And that, Rene, is what I won't do this Sunday at Battleship."


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>



HAHAHAHHA


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WWE sure loves showing YouTube videos.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

What an absolute shit show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RVD lost his train of thought for a moment. Always tape his promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RVD forgettin' dem lines.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Loves to leave no mercy?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio, the Mexican Psycho. As far as how the match will go, Del Rio is going to win.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

That fucking pause and gulp.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Gary Oak said:


> Even more :renee :mark::mark:


is it Christmas already?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This time could have been spent on the Uso's telling us their intentions on what they want to accomplish in the tag division. And how they are going to become the next tag team champions. 

But that would actually take confidence in their ability, right WWE?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

That was when RVD was way younger. I'd love to see him do the top 5 again!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Van Dam is so fucking high right now, dudes.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fucking JR-Apparently Time zones change to him based on Altitude..:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The thing is though, all of those clips they showed are from a decade or so ago.

I'm sure he can still do those awesome spots, though. It's just, showing old clips doesn't prove that much.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

So much Renee Young <3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is RAw full of jobbers before a PPV?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

and thats why they gave RVD a mouth piece


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh god fpalm


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

PLEASE GOD NO FUCKING NO


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty sure RVD is on some hardcore narcotics right now


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why is RVD the one guy who gets to have backstage interviews? Dude has atrocious mic skills


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hornswoggle vs. El Torito..BOOK IT!!! (Y)


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA2 :StephenA2

NO Bryan yet??


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuckin' love Renee.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Not these three idiots fpalm


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK. GOD DAMNIT THERE IS A FUCKING WWE CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH AT BATTLEGROUND. FOR FUCKS SAKE PISS


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Gotdamn freakshow.


Oddities >>>>>> those 3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

OH FUCK NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cesaro job incoming.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Santino/Khali/Hornswoggle?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Santino vs Cesaro? Naturally Santino is winning fpalm


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

haven't they made it obvious that Bella is going to turn on Bryan and align with Orton? or is it just my imagination? because they spent a lot of time showing them together in that package clip and they've spent the last two weeks having Orton creep up on her..So I'm betting she beats AJ for the Divas Championship, and Bryan loses to Orton and she decides kayfabe that the wedding is off and starts dating Orton.... oh and Heath Slater is fat, let himself go.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Graphics are shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Khali, Santino and Hornswuggle










Just end this show right now please


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Hornswoggle vs Mini bull guy WM XXX main event. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck kind of go home show tomfoolery is this?


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

cant some fucker take khali out to a field and put him out his misery


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Swaggle, Santino, Khali....the 3 horsemen of the shitpocalypse.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Here we go with Cesaro jobbing to Santino


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Please no cobra charming tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Fucking beautiful. That and this gif have to be the GOATs when it comes to dat unbridled rage:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Welp, at least we'll get a giant-swing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Graphics are shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


it looks like ps2 graphics

WWE here comes the pain looked better


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> RVD forgettin' dem lines.


He was in another world for a second.. if you know what I mean...

:cena5


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Beyond looks like a PSX game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

The warrior lives! I smell money. :vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

markedfordeath said:


> haven't they made it obvious that Bella is going to turn on Bryan and align with Orton? or is it just my imagination? because they spent a lot of time showing them together in that package clip and they've spent the last two weeks having Orton creep up on her..So I'm betting she beats AJ for the Divas Championship, and Bryan loses to Orton and she decides kayfabe that the wedding is off and starts dating Orton.... oh and Heath Slater is fat, let himself go.


They have a reality show to promote which they are all over. No.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> What the fuck kind of go home show tomfoolery is this?


You think they give a shit? A C+ PPV on Sunday plus they are up against an MLB playoff game and Monday Night Football. You should just be happy they even turned the satellite on.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is the going home show for Battleground? Look Vince, I know you want to do a PPV every month but someone needs to tell you this... just stop! NOC was a disaster, Battleground should've been cancelled and let the build from NOC continue until Survivor Series.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If they want to know why buyrates suck for battleground, it's b/c they spent 3 hrs dicking around with a bunch of nonsense jobber matches and failed to build Bryan in any way possible. This is pathetic


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If Rvd does the Hilo into the crowd at Battleground, I might faint!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> it looks like ps2 graphics
> 
> WWE here comes the pain looked better


I wouldn't go that far lol, but they're a clear, clear downgrade from last years. And I don't shell out 60 bucks for downgrades, ya dig?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't compare the Oddities to these clowns. 

Golga and Kurrgan would squash these fools.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> Swaggle, Santino, Khali....the 3 horsemen of the shitpocalypse.


There are gay groupie fans that sing 2008 Radio Disney rock hits who live for these pieces of crap. Khali blows farts from his breasts.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

how come the last two weeks they've only had Bryan closing the show? why not opening anymore? what the fuck happened?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Pink "We the People" shirts

I'm done


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Douchebag Hunter setting up Smackdown matches :HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


>


Dat selling though


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What's this, HEELS wearing pink? That can't be right, heels support breast cancer


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Is the Khali/Hornswoggle/Santino BS over yet? Because this Monday Night game is ass.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dutch obviously never drew in Mississippi. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heels support the cure for breast cancer.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Alabama are shitty football fans.


Swagger reliving those memories of getting busted for weed here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Always feels like Coulter is doing a spot of stand up comedy not cutting a promo


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Zeb Colter is so underrated. :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WrestlinFan said:


> I wouldn't go that far lol, but they're a clear, clear downgrade from last years. And I don't shell out 60 bucks for downgrades, ya dig?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They are the same as last year's.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope Cesaro doesn't lose


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i hate Santino so much, if only he jumped off a cliff and never returned


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> If they want to know why buyrates suck for battleground, it's b/c they spent 3 hrs dicking around with a bunch of nonsense jobber matches and failed to build Bryan in any way possible. This is pathetic


Needs more Punk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I've liked Raw alot recently (especially in comparison to 2011 and 2012, more than anything else), but this has been a bad Raw. One of the worst in recent memory. Probably the worst since SummerSlam.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Is Swagger having a seizure? What is he doing?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How South does it have to be for Zeb to be happy?


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

khalis power walk


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Khali walking lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Prayer Police said:


>


JTG planking like a BAWSE :lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Santino should win this match. Cobra time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Khali :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dear lord stop jobbing out Cesaro fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

These three need to be fired. Like, now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope Cesaro does that to Khali.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro World title plz.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Swing Khali please!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Is Swagger having a seizure? What is he doing?


Those cops made him give a blood and urine test for his Probation.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Just swing Santino for 15 minutes and end this shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amazing how good Cesaro is, and yet he's in this spot.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, I can bust a nut in the time it takes Khali to get to the ring.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm Happy Cesaro is in the Main Event


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Arcade said:


> They are the same as last year's.


Are you sure? They sure look awful from the video. Maybe it's the shitty video filters.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Cesaro World title plz.


The webmaster has spoken.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

why are those 3 still employed with this company


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Seriously, Cesaro with Colter as his mouthpiere could go so many places. They can leave Dennis the Menace Swagger where he's at.*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Just swing Santino for 15 minutes and end this shit.


Agreed.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

The spin gonna have Cesaro a crowd favorite if they continue to let him do it.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

YES SWING :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


>


Dat sell = JTG knowing full well that he was getting buried by losing to that finisher. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It's 10:51 and this is our main event


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait....didn't we see this match a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm getting dizzy watching this merry go round


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's because obese women with buzzcuts and five ton boob jobs are the majority of fans who cheer for the stale Punjabi bastard. Are the red pants all he wears? Cuz he wears them for one thing............to drop them and expose his giant schlong to groupies.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I love when Cesaro does this


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark:


wat


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

dem cheers :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That swing is gonna make Cesaro mega over.

EDIT: Fuck, I knew they were jobbing him.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

God damn it WWE booking.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha he tried to get up.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the WWE clearly just doesn't give a shit. This is the product they put out there for us fans? this is a joke! They're treating the WWE title like it means nothing....Now its obvious they're waiting for Cena to come back.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Cesaro lost?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck was that:lmao:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What a botch finish.

Cesaro: "NO NO NO NO NO" :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wwe loves to job out top talent to joke wrestlers


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

fuck dat


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww, come on. Cesaro losing to Santino?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:Marbury


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything. I like Santino and all but stop.
This just because roster is horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao @ Creative tonight.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

So much fail tonight, so little time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah Zeb, me too. Me too.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What is the spin supposed to be kayfabe wise in terms of pain?

I do that maneuver to my nieces and nephews all the time.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

like i said, i really hate Sandouchebag


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cesaro eating that pin tho


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Santino over Cesaro? Fuck this


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great sell by Cesaro-It genuinely looked like "That happened?"


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

What the fuck...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I said this last week, but Fandango beat Santino last week, but Cesaro can't? Yeah right. :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

You're fucking serious?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck the People.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Face to face time. Viper and the beard!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bryan is fucking booooooooring.


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

I'm sorry but those attacking Santino. He's one of the more charismatic and entertaining people on the roster. He's developed a lasting character, has a unique moveset, and is a good seller. It's not his fault he's been made to join a lot of weird tag teams over the last year.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*WWE's new word of the month :abeyance*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> the WWE clearly just doesn't give a shit. This is the product they put out there for us fans? this is a joke! They're treating the WWE title like it means nothing....Now its obvious they're waiting for Cena to come back.


Its a go home show for a filler D+ ppv going against mnf and mlb playoffs. What were u expecting?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I feel bad for Cesaro.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I understand WWE needing to give Santino the win, but that was a pathetic way to do it. Who did that benefit? The only spot in the match was the one where the crowd was behind Cesaro and three seconds after it, they have Santino win via roll-up? Awful, awful booking.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Santino vs Mark Henry, who would win? :vince


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Zeb and I have the same expression right now fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Somebody GIF Zeb's facepalm so we can use it just in case the ending of the show tonight is shit.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Where is Sandow?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The face to face probably won't take more than 5 minutes, that's disappointing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I swear I don't remember the WWE promoting Austin's, Foley's Edge's, or Punk's docu this hard.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

someone needs to gif cesaro shaking his head :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was the main event... fuck. WWE is fucked creatively.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The matches on WWE TV lack meaning to me. I find myself looking for a point to the match more often then I'd like to.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao @ Creative tonight.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> So much fail tonight, so little time.


I know. What happened. I mean the bar has been set so low. Unbelievable.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I feel bad for Cesaro.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Me too.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bullshit finish


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i told you all about the sabotage theory. they're booking Bryan like shit and not caring about "D+" pay per views because when they fail like they're supposed to, they could blame him for it...that's fucked up.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> i told you all about the sabotage theory. they're booking Bryan like shit and not caring about "D+" pay per views because when they fail like they're supposed to, they could blame him for it...that's fucked up.


Yawn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Well at least next week will have to be better right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Welp, time to go watch 1998 RAW iS WAR again on YouTube. Almost finished with the year.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> i told you all about the sabotage theory. they're booking Bryan like shit and not caring about "D+" pay per views because when they fail like they're supposed to, they could blame him for it...that's fucked up.


I agree...they've fucked him good. Unbelievable


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ass DAT 2K14 ON NEXT GEN :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Possibly one of the worst matches ever


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

El Torito has been the highlight of this show.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

oh look a face off fuck this am going bed .....z


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Sandrone said:


> I said this last week, but Fandango beat Santino last week, but Cesaro can't? Yeah right. :lmao



And Sandow gets chopped by that Punjabi retard for nothing.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Welp, time to go watch 1998 RAW iS WAR again on YouTube. Almost finished with the year.


Dude...I'm excited for you to revisit 1999. it'll get you hooked and you won't stop. I'm in October 1999 right now.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck the People.


It's weed the people.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not one to complain after every episode, but this has been horrible. Add the terrible Monday Night football game and these 3 hours have sucked. :no:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Be cool again WWE. 



Please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

SoupBro said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm ready. :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fall out boy are still around? :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

UGH Fuck off Jerry Lawler and your heinous shirt


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Fall Out Boy naming their album "Save Rock and Roll" with that overproduced pop garbage? :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

SoupBro said:


>


I know bro I know.
I'm feelin them feels too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's incredible to see how far Ziggler has fallen.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Does this really need Lawler?*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus fucking Christ, to top it all off now we have King as our MC.

Fuck!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh gawd. Jeromey Rome in the ring...with a mic...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH why is the king doing this face to face
he is awful


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fall Out Boy needs to die.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What the fuck is that shirt Lawler? It legit looks like an ad for for Crystal Meth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brie is so getting an RKO tonight.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

It's a non stop onslaught of shit folks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Brie got dem gorilla knucks


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Weak ass pop


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

oh fuck you, you pedophile. plugging TD :fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

weak pop? WTF?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like Lawler couldn't find any douchey shirts in pink.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

They need Piper for shit like this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Honestly scared every time Lawler gets in the ring


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Brie is so getting an RKO tonight.


good call


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Santino Won? and now Jerry is in the ring









Excuse me while I go knock someone out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Daniel Bryan waking up this weak ass crowd.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SoupBro said:


>


:lmao fucking awesome! :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

those YES chants sounded very faint, this crowd seems kinda dead tonight


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bryan's theme lyrics : boring booooooring boring booring boooooring


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton got a bigger pop :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bitches still yelling for him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This crowd are not fans of Total Divas. They are on my good side for this.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton bigger pop than Bryan. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Daniel Bryan got married for Total Divas ratings. He's the kind of guy who knows whats best for business.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Couldn't care less if the Bellas marry into the main event so long as they never get title reigns and don't lowball any of the other girls on the roster.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm just so apathetic towards everything WWE has done since Summer Slam


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

They're all wearing pink.



Fuck that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Randy in an all pink tshirt would've been funny.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

After tonight, the forums are gonna return back to 2012 mode.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah this is certainly a pretty shit crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT here to save the show.

:bryan


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Orton still gets one of the biggest pops on raw.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

dat Wyatt mask on that fan during the sign where it said "RKNo"

:mark:


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i will say one thing, i love when the show is this bad because it makes for awesome posts & gifs in this thread. i cant:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Why does Lawler have to be a part of this? fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> It's incredible to see how far Ziggler has fallen.


Has he ever been that high?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Couldn't care less if the Bellas marry into the main event *so long as they never get title reigns* and don't lowball any of the other girls on the roster.


I'd skip Battleground if I were you.


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

LigerJ81 said:


> Santino Won? and now Jerry is in the ring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what is up with everyone botching their lines tonight

and is jerry having another heart attack
wtf is wrong with him


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally what I've been waiting for.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA2 :StephenA2 :StephenA2 :StephenA2

LAWLER FUCK OFF.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah no disrespect to people with breast cancer but this is ridiculous and its not even October yet.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Lawler needs to GTFO & let them talk by themselves.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> GOAT here to save the show.
> 
> :bryan


I think this show is beyond saving at this point.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arcade said:


> After tonight, the forums are gonna return back to 2012 mode.


You mean the site crashes each time CM Punk comes out, all nip slips and when Brodus Clay re-debuts?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

How many times has the word abeyance been used since the NoC fallout? 1,000,000?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> They're all wearing pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that.


the commentators already said earlier that all of the Superstars and Divas would wear shirts that have pink on them


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Ratman said:


> Yeah no disrespect to people with breast cancer but this is ridiculous and its not even October yet.


2 hours till October.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dis the Orton I like


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

This shit is putting me to sleep.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

How that struggle-beard,Marine Corps deserter is over baffles the mind...


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Heels should get shirts that say 'Fight for boobies.'


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Blandy struggling on the mic


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Orton not holding back lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

PGSucks said:


> How many times has the word abeyance been used since the NoC fallout? 1,000,000?


It's Michael Cole's new favorite word.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What a shit crowd


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This is terrible.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bryan is better when he doesn't talk


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, this crowd blows


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> What a shit crowd


Can you blame them?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, Bryan is better on the mic than Orton.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Can Bryan ever cut a promo without doing that condescending "talking to the crowd directly" and smiling garbage?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Genetically superior? Randall riding on dat Perfect Cell mentality.



Emotion Blur said:


> I'd skip Battleground if I were you.


I skip divas matches and / or segments to pop molly, so I'll be alright.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I've seen worse crowds.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy hell pink is not DB's color.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

this is the first time i watch past 10:30 and bryan is yelling like cena. LOL


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did someone say BO-tential?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ho shit nevermind about what I said. Bryan's on fire!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fucking gay and boring.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Bryan just jumped the shark


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Both of these guys are shit on the mic


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

People leaving in the background :lol


And fuck off Lawler


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol Orton being awesome.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton raging!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Daniel Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes'in up the place bitches!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"SHUT UP OR I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS" :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey-You-Goat.

GO...Be a better Goat.

Aight?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The day Daniel fizzles out and starts a yes chance and no one does it
it's going to be awkward as shit


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Holy hell pink is not DB's color.



Word, I was thinking the same thing too.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Daniel Bryan isn't over...

They're chanting "YES" because the show is about to end and they can all goto the Waffle House

:HHH2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Orton with dem heel tactics! rton2

Jerry Lawler is wearing a shirt that guys who peaked in high school like to buy


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Orton talking about yo' girl, DB.*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Uh oh he went there.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton going yard. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WrestlinFan said:


> They're all wearing pink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still much better than last year where only Cena could wear pink and everyone else, even those already wearing pink, had to change.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Shit got personal!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Orton clearly wants to tap Brie's ass


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

OK. Whose word of the day calendar flipped over to Virile today?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Mainboy said:


> People leaving in the background :lol
> 
> 
> And fuck off Lawler


I don't think I would have made it through this show.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> "SHUT UP OR I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS" :lol


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Dear Kid chanting in crowd,

I am going to punt you in the skull.

Love,

Your pal, Randy Orton.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So will Jo Jo get involved with this to stand by her man? Orton did say "hi" to her today.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

In b4 RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

orton getting the title sunday, which is the right thing.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

"sleeping with a barn yard animal"


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Orton actually giving a shit on the mic :mark:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

so disappointing! I'm hoping this is just shit because they're saving the good stuff for Hell in a Cell build up.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This corporation angle is a mess. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

GOD said:


> orton getting the title sunday, which is the right thing.


No it really isn't.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i can't wait for this rematch at Battleground now


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Some women really need to stop going overboard with Orton, did you hear the screams when he took his shirt off?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i really want to do terrible things to the orton fangirl that keeps yelling over the camera mics.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> This corporation angle is a mess.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


that is what happenes with hhh puts his big nose in the main event when its not needed.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Orton owned Bryan tonight.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> No it really isn't.


Yes it really is. Orton has been on-fucking-point since NoC, Daniel Bryan has been John Cena.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ohhh fuck this shit.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

BOO THIS WOMAN


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Was that sign guy?

When the fuck does his government benefits end for being a retard..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Now they're bringing Brie into this shit?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Brie bout to get punted


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

BEAT HER ASS ORTON, FUCKING DO IT. DO IT DO IT DO IT...

oh man I'm really into this.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Ugh...

The feeling knowing Orton is looking tough in front of all those Southern Soccer moms.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Stop the pain


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton attack this woman!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

looks like Brie is now officially getting involved in this feud


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Orton got chicks wet like the atlantic ocean.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Is the crowd just full of Orton fangirls?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't...Bryan is fucked.


Wrestling is dead. Goodnight and goodbye


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

C'mon, Orton. Punt her in the head so you can necro-kiss her.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL The Bellas are in the main event now. HAHA Wow WWE.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Bitch, get in there with a loaded purse or a cheese grater or something.

This new generation of girls, I swan. . .


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*ORTON!!!!!!!*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Brie is so fucking useless. Grab a chair woman!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is Randy gonna give Brie a kiss on the lips like he did steph?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Well....at least they didn't bring the Bella twins into the Bryan vs. Cena feud.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

only thing brie's gonna do is kill bryans momentum


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

does anyone know why Brie is even involved in this thing?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Now this finally feels like a feud. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Randy stops for no bitch.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't tell if she's the hotter of the two when they're not next to each other.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seriously considering packing wwe in until SS


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dat Brie acting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Some women really need to stop going overboard with Orton, did you hear the screams when he took his shirt off?


He's a very pretty android, what else do you expect them to do when he's stripped down to his undies?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Bryan getting his ass whooped


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Yes it really is. Orton has been on-fucking-point since NoC, Daniel Bryan has been John Cena.


Bryan has been anything but John Cena. People actually want to see him.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton stands tall tonight. Perhaps Bryan does get the title this Sunday.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Now punt Brie


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Table actually broke this time. Wow...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

RKO...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now remember kids. Brie Bella and Daniel Bryan are getting married. That is VERY important to remember.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What a great show, see you later :lmao


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Man, I really thought Bryan was much better on the mic, but without the Yes chants his promo tonight was pretty poor.

And hey nice, Orton finally puts someone fully through the table!



Clem said:


> Bryan just jumped the shark


So you think tonight was Bryan's peak moment?

He jumped the shark 2-3 weeks ago imo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brie just watching Orton beat up her man. DO SOMETHING!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

THE TABLE BROKE FOR ORTON! BY GAWD!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> does anyone know why Brie is even involved in this thing?


Besides the obvious reasons you mean?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. People would be idiots to say this doesn't make Bryan look weak. Orton basically kicked his ass clean.:|


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my god. :mark:


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is what happenes with hhh puts his big nose in the main event when its not needed.


wut

HHH is the saving grace of this entire angle. His heel work has been fantastic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You know this would be better if they had ever acknowledged Bryan/Nikki as a couple before a few weeks back. And if the Bellas hadn't just turned face last week, and didn't suck.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Fangirls chanting for Randy


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> The day Daniel fizzles out and starts a yes chance and no one does it
> it's going to be awkward as shit


Unfortunately, that day is sooner rather than later.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Both Bella's are terrible actors. Brie sounds like a 14 year old boy screaming stop


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is what happenes with hhh puts his big nose in the main event when its not needed.


It's switched gears so many times. First it's Nazi Germany WWE, then it's unfair authority WWE, then its primarily about Big Show, then it's HHH apologist WWE, now it's all about the Rhodes family.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Randy needs to force a kiss on Brie


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

at Battleground, it should be...

Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE Championship in a Ladder Match (where Brie Bella will be hanging above the ring, the winner gets the title and Brie)


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Randy should have RKO'd Brie.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

RANDY CHANTS! LOVING IT!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man this has got to be one of the worst crowds I've ever heard.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

adding Brie to this is awful
she is making DB look bad like he cant defend himself and his gf has to stick up for him


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton is so great as a heel. :mark:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Randy fucking snapped!! Bryan looks dead.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Yeah Randy, kiss her!" :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn PG WWE he should've kicked her head off


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Orton fangirls in the crowd... fpalm


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

"Randy Go Kiss Her"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrestling fans are disgusting :lmao


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

"Randy, Kiss her! Kiss her!"


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

"HEY RANDY KISS HER!!!"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Touch my hand!!!"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"HEY RANDY, KISS HER" 

:ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Edgehead41190 said:


> Table actually broke this time. Wow...


I was just going to say, the table seems to like heel Orton much better!


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*RAW was shit because.....*

The Top two guys, Orton and bryan did not wrestle on RAW. As a result, we had too many fillers on raw like Del Rio/Ryder, Kofi/Fundagoo, Axel/Truth, Punk/Big E and ofcourse "Heyman proposing to Ryback" segment which was just as much a filler as those matches.

What do you think is the reason RAW sucked tonight?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Orton doesn't stand a chance on Sunday


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie's acting almost ruined that. Orton should have Rko'd the bitch aswell.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Did anyone heard that desperate fangirl going "TOUCH MY HAAND TOUCH MY HAAND!" :lmao lame


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

fast five is on, at least that'll make the pain feel a lil better.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Too bad Orton didn't attack Brie Bella at the end. You could hear people in the crowd chanting "Randy! Randy!", and people yelling out for him to go kiss her or punt her in the head. :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> You know this would be better if they had ever acknowledged Bryan/Nikki as a couple before a few weeks back. And if the Bellas hadn't just turned face last week, and didn't suck.


Bellas have been face since the Total Divas/AJ thing started up (technically, even though the roles were ass backwards).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Fangirls chanting for Randy


did you hear the one crying

OMG HE touched my hand


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Brie just watching Orton beat up her man. DO SOMETHING!!!


Child, please. The hell is a Bella going to do?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Now I just want Orton to punt Brie.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Randy Orton delivers the sadistic punt to Daniel Bryan....exclusively on the wwe app.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This crowd was the worst of the worst for wrestling crowds

No wonder Mississippi is #1 in all the worst categories (higher than Alabama surprisingly)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Best part was Orton stretching afterwards "Woo" :lmao:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*

that ending was shit awful except for two of orton's lines and how bryan looks like an emaciated hippie that was awesome

also brie bella's 6pack but even that couldnt save that ending


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> C'mon, Orton. Punt her in the head so you can necro-kiss her.


just like this...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*

3 hours


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Stad said:


> Now they're bringing Brie into this shit?


I can see Orton kidnapping her. :lol


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*

why would they wrestle on raw when they have a ppv match coming sunday?
i liked the ending, that beatdown was decent and having brie come out made it that much more enjoyable


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

attitude era wouldve had brie flat on the matt but still a great ending regardless


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

doctor doom said:


> RANDY CHANTS! LOVING IT!


:StephenA


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> adding Brie to this is awful
> she is making DB look bad like he cant defend himself and his gf has to stick up for him


Ummm, Savage vs Roberts had a very similar vibe and it ruled


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully Orton wins Sunday. Have my doubts after that though.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The bitches in the crowd were going crazy over Orton, like a pack of rabid dogs :lmao


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*

Are you guys serious? lol
That brutal ass-whooping Orton put on D-Bry in front of his Bella bitch was awesome!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Simplyrob said:


> Randy Orton delivers the sadistic punt to Daniel Bryan....exclusively on the wwe app.


Did he really?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Calahart said:


> Did anyone heard that desperate fangirl going "TOUCH MY HAAND TOUCH MY HAAND!" :lmao lame


i was thinking that too, but realized they wouldn't do that on a go home show. they'd do that to set up another match. either way, her even being involved will be bryans downfall.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Come touch my Randy...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Back in the day Orton would have punt kicked Brie into the third row.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The best part about tonight is Orton stood tall to end Raw tonight. Perhaps Bryan does win the title on Sunday.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Ummm, Savage vs Roberts had a very similar vibe and it ruled


Randy Savage was a man among men. 

Bryan?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*

RAW was an acid trip tonight.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Great raw tonight


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome main event segment. Pretty much the only thing I really bothered watching beside the Rhodes segment. Feels good to see Orton kick ass once again. Hope he regains the title on Sunday so this storyline gets back on its feet after that awful NoC ending.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The best part about tonight is Orton stood tall to end Raw tonight. Perhaps Bryan does win the title on Sunday.


 Bryan stood tall last time and he won. Plus they ahve smackdown still


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm watching fast five with The Rock. (Y)


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> This crowd was the worst of the worst for wrestling crowds
> 
> No wonder Mississippi is #1 in all the worst categories (higher than Alabama surprisingly)


It was beyond a shitty boring show, what do you want them to do? Enthusiasm doesn't magically shoot out of your ass. Something exciting must be happening.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The best part of Raw was that look on Big Show's face.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Overall that was a pretty weak show. Heyman stuff was fantastic, Bryan/Orton was pretty good stuff, Big Show stuff also was great... wait a minute everything good from that show was part of a storyline that has some effort put into it. Huh. Maybe there's a connection.

Love Bryan but I hope that ending doesn't mean he's winning on Sunday. He's getting his 'revenge' too soon, there's not much heat to this Orton feud, Orton will look really weak... basically it'd be bad for business.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> The bitches in the crowd were going crazy over Orton, like a pack of rabid dogs :lmao


Got those panties wet for sure


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*:cena2 "As long as he doesn't mess with my twin."*


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

With luck orton will win the title sunday and hold it ALL the way until Wrestlemania where he faces CM Punk who wins the Royal Rumble. Bryan can open the card against Doink the Clown


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll never understand how the crowd suddenly will cheer for Orton just because he's a heel now. lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The best part about tonight is Orton stood tall to end Raw tonight. Perhaps Bryan does win the title on Sunday.


Yeah, gotta have some variation.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Great to see Orton go all crazy on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JCrusher said:


> Bryan stood tall last time and he won. Plus they ahve smackdown still


It usually goes by Raw, though.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Awesome main event segment. Pretty much the only thing I really bothered watching beside the Rhodes segment. Feels good to see Orton kick ass once again. Hope he regains the title on Sunday so this storyline gets back on its feet after that awful NoC ending.


 Badass Heel Orton is great. Even fans were chanting for him over Lord Bryan lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Dammit! I wanted to see her fucking skull get punted! 

Yes, I'm evil like that. 8*D


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Back in the day Orton would have punt kicked Brie into the third row.


Feud won't end to HITC. Plenty of time for that.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

so they officially buried Bryan..good job WWE!


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*

Raw was awesome tonight. Amazing, because I hated last week's RAW, and was seriously losing interest in wrestling again.

I thought it was firing on all cylinders tonight, and I was rarely bored. I think that it helps that there was less of the Big Show nonsense, and a bunch of strong segments.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe we'll see the punt Sunday.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The worst part about all of this is the Orton marks coming out of the woods


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm watching fast five with The Rock. (Y)


Fast Five with. . . .










But yeah me too. Good movie to follow up Raw with! I wonder how much they're gonna cut out though.



Osize10 said:


> The worst part about all of this is the Orton marks coming out of the woods


How is fans supporting a wrestler a bad thing now? :rose3


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> It usually goes by Raw, though.


 Like I said Bryan stood tall both Raw and Smackdown before NOC


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So to sum it up:
A Dusty guy offered to be another guys Huckleberry.
A bald, pony tailed grown man proposed to a guy in a onesie
A guy fought another guy with a sock puppet and lost.
A big guy punched a glory hole into a wall.
A greased up guy in Pink letters gave a pink GOAT a facial on the table..

Yup. #RAWISWAR


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JCrusher said:


> Like I said Bryan stood tall both Raw and Smackdown before NOC


That's why I said "usually."


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*

I really can't relate with people who think these RAW's are enjoyable. I am re watching 1998, and.... I am not even going to be that guy. But yeah.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JCrusher said:


> Badass Heel Orton is great. Even fans were chanting for him over Lord Bryan lol


Only in Mississippi. It will never happen in a real city where crowds actually are full wrestling fans, as opposed to teenie bopper obsessed fan girls who clearly only mark for looks.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> Like I said Bryan stood tall both Raw and Smackdown before NOC


Just let them believe they can predict the outcome. That's what marks do.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> The worst part about all of this is the Orton marks coming out of the woods


 Yeah after the Orton chants the bryan fans have vagina pain now lol


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I'll never understand how the crowd suddenly will cheer for Orton just because he's a heel now. lol


To be fair, fans have been cheering Orton for. . .years. Even as a face.

Orton didn't get cheered as a heel until now because he wasn't booked as a badass until now. Now that he is, hey, he gets heel pops again. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cena is going to fuck it up for the rest of us.


----------



## llennellV3 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*

Paul Heyman guy angle...Los Matadores Gimmick.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

What is wrong with WWE..

They expect people to boo a guy who ddt'd Steph,kissed her, just recently beat up MIZ, and kicked Bryan's ass 1 on 1, in front of Brie Bella who isn't likeable at all? 

As a Bryan fan I enjoyed Orton kicking ass and being agressive. Orton gonna be getting CM Punk reactions soon.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The best part about tonight is Orton stood tall to end Raw tonight. Perhaps Bryan does win the title on Sunday.


And then this finally ends with hopefully no screwy finish like the last two times.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

SP103 said:


> So to sum it up:
> A Dusty guy offered to be another guys Huckleberry.
> A bald, pony tailed grown man proposed to a guy in a onesie
> A guy fought another guy with a sock puppet and lost.
> ...


*You forgot the crying giant who's not only broke but also IMPOTENT.*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Feud won't end to HITC. Plenty of time for that.


handicap match, Daniel Bryan/Brie Bella vs Randy Orton in the Cell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People still all mad at little Danny Bryan, tho.

:bryan


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

JCrusher said:


> Yeah after the Orton chants the bryan fans have vagina pain now lol


more like vagina pain for the virgin girls asking randy to touch them. And nowhere was I butthurt about 15 girls screaming for Randy, troll harder punk. I stay true to my boy unlike the insecure fans lurking on this forum.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Bryan should win at Battleground. Hell in the Cell will be better with Orton escalating the feud.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad I didn't watch, sounds like the show was shit.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what was the point of that? did he not sign a new contract or something? I mean that's why they had RVD get his ass kicked hard last week....did he say something awful like Ziggler? why make Orton look good like that? the point is to get over Bryan to where he's a bad ass....i dont understand.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes you have to deal with us Orton marks. We have to deal with all the Bryan marks every week that drool over his Dean Malenko esque promos that consist of I look like a goat YES YES YES YES! You can beat me? NO NO NO NO! so deal with it.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*

DBryan doing the same boring DBryan thing. Boring wrestler is boring.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Only in Mississippi. It will never happen in a real city where crowds actually are full wrestling fans, as opposed to teenie bopper obsessed fan girls who clearly only mark for looks.


Bullshit. The crowd in Brooklyn (I think it was? One of those smarky cities, the night he faced Fandago after a PPV) was extremely hot for him. 

But I've noticed that many on this board are full of shit in general. They'll ignore pops that happen when someone first comes out, and talk about silence during a second entrance, when people care a lot less. 

Many segments were great tonight, and I wonder where this Bella stuff will lead. If they're gonna use her in the angle, I hope it's done smartly. Tonight it was done pretty well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JCrusher said:


> Yeah after the Orton chants the bryan fans have vagina pain now lol


dont worry just wait for a real city, it will be back to crickets again for orton


----------



## Showoff 2.0 (Aug 2, 2013)

so about the usos being number 1 contenders


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bryan was horrible on the mic, but he really needs to move past this "Yes!" stuff now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> What is wrong with WWE..
> 
> They expect people to boo a guy who ddt'd Steph,kissed her, just recently beat up MIZ, and kicked Bryan's ass 1 on 1, in front of Brie Bella who isn't likeable at all?
> 
> As a Bryan fan I enjoyed Orton kicking ass and being agressive. Orton gonna be getting CM Punk reactions soon.


Orton has reached that part of his career where he'll probably get cheered regardless of what he does. Fangirls been jocking him ever since the Evolution days and now that he's "made" it, he will always have that connection with fans.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan is still the most over guy obviously....there's always people hot for Orton....that's not a surprise...but the WWE makes no sense...they keep making guys look bad.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

rocknblues81 said:


> Bryan was horrible on the mic, but he really needs to move past this "Yes!" stuff now.


 How dare You. Daniel Bryan is teh ebst thing since sliced bread :lmao


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> dont worry just wait for a real city, it will be back to crickets again for orton


Well, you could tell that the white southern trash was out in full force tonight.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Only in Mississippi. It will never happen in a real city where crowds actually are full wrestling fans, as opposed to teenie bopper obsessed fan girls who clearly only mark for looks.


Bullshit. I'd argue that more people are "real" (believe in kayfabe more) wrestling fans in the south than anywhere else. You don't hear obnoxious smark chants just for the fuck of it to look cool.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Only in Mississippi. It will never happen in a real city where crowds actually are full wrestling fans, as opposed to teenie bopper obsessed fan girls who clearly only mark for looks.


Good. I want heat, Orton isn't Punk, he's actually a great heel. And I'd like to see him booed accordingly.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Glad I didn't watch, sounds like the show was shit.


Pretty much. Not an all time worst, but lots of bad with a little good.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

My review: 




RAW was just a CLU-STER-FUCK for the 2nd week in a row fpalm


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

thing i learned from RAW. you can beat wwe employees up with Chairs, Kendo sticks and various other moves.

BUT THREATEN THEM .... and the cops will come.

fpalm


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan is still the most over guy obviously....there's always people hot for Orton....that's not a surprise...but the WWE makes no sense...they keep making guys look bad.


 So basically you wnat bryan to dominate orton every week and never look vulnerable. Sounds like cena how exciting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My favorite moments:

Los Matadores debut and Paul Heyman and Ryback recreating Billy and Chuck.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Orton has reached that part of his career where he'll probably get cheered regardless of what he does. Fangirls been jocking her ever since the Evolution days and now that he's "made" it, he will always have that connection with fans.


True indeed...

I don't know if I would've booed him if I was there...

I love a good ass kicking..especially since it was fair. :lol

Add in Brie isn't sympathetic at ALL. I would've been begging Randy to fuck her up as well even if the chance of that happening nowadays is small.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*

Everything having to do with Ryback/Axel/Punk/Heyman. Wow, what a clusterfuck.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

no, the whole point is to make a new top guy, but they seem to be going against it now, only featuring him in two segments the last couple of weeks and now this...the WWE always changes its mind...they buried the one guy people want to see succeed more than anyone else...they're not really giving him a chance to shine with the belt.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> dont worry just wait for a real city, it will be back to crickets again for orton


Real City?

What the hell is a "Real City"? A city full of drunk smarky virgins?:lmao


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

SP103 said:


> So to sum it up:
> *A Dusty guy offered to be another guys Huckleberry.
> *A bald, pony tailed grown man proposed to a guy in a onesie
> A guy fought another guy with a sock puppet and lost.
> ...


Go watch tombstone and get back to me. That line rocked.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: RAW was shit because.....*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Everything having to do with Ryback/Axel/Punk/Heyman. Wow, what a clusterfuck.


When Vince doesn't know what to do with a talent. Let's send him over to Paul Heyman he'll get them over!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Showoff 2.0 said:


> so about the usos being number 1 contenders


i'm afraid that Los Matadores will get that tag team title shot before the Usos do


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

WrestlinFan said:


> Bullshit. I'd argue that more people are "real" (believe in kayfabe more) wrestling fans in the south than anywhere else. You don't hear obnoxious smark chants just for the fuck of it to look cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But yet WWE had the Top Guy John Cena applauding a heavily smarky crowd after WM 29.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

So Uso's how does it feel to be No.1 Contenders?

What do you plan to do to the Shield?

Uso's?

Hello?

Oh yeah, I forgot. We can't give midcarders any chance to talk. What a silly idea of me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WrestlinFan said:


> Bullshit. I'd argue that more people are "real" (believe in kayfabe more) wrestling fans in the south than anywhere else. You don't hear obnoxious smark chants just for the fuck of it to look cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd say boring chants, and kiss him chants are pretty obnoxious and they came tonight in your precious Southern crowd. Most crowds in the south are the worst of all crowds in wrestling because most of the time all they do is cheer Cena, Orton, and HHH, and give everyone else on the show crickets. I would much rather take a loud smarky crowd trying to get themselves over, then a dead hick crowd who can't comprehend what they're watching.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The screaming Orton fangirls really helped Orton's, "I'm genetically superior, handsome, virlile etc." etc. lines. Good segment.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Southern crowds suck. They were great during the territory days when they had an emotional connection with the wrestlers, but now they just sit there and do nothing. Of course, the south was never made up of very bright individuals.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I'd say boring chants, and kiss him chants are pretty obnoxious and they came tonight in your precious Southern crowd. Most crowds in the south are the worst of all crowds in wrestling because most of the time all they do is cheer Cena, Orton, and HHH, and give everyone else on the show crickets. I would much rather take a loud smarky crowd trying to get themselves over, then a dead hick crowd who can't comprehend what they're watching.


To each their own brother. The show must go on.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck it. Like northern crowds give every mid carder a roaring ovation right?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Southern crowds suck. They were great during the territory days when they had an emotional connection with the wrestlers, but now they just sit there and do nothing. Of course, the south was never made up of very bright individuals.


I agree with this.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

There are double standards for racism in the WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not a good crowd. I remember some New Orleans crowd cheering just for Cena. Some of these southern crowds are below average.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I'd say boring chants, and kiss him chants are pretty obnoxious and they came tonight in your precious Southern crowd. Most crowds in the south are the worst of all crowds in wrestling because most of the time all they do is cheer Cena, Orton, and HHH, and give everyone else on the show crickets. I would much rather take a loud smarky crowd trying to get themselves over, then a dead hick crowd who can't comprehend what they're watching.


You're delusional as fuck if you think a "kiss him" chant is obnoxious.

And no, southern crowds don't just cheer 3 guys. This has been proven time and time again. They're way more into the stuff than a bunch of morons chanting JBL. Go look it up.

The obnoxious smark crowds could go fuck themselves


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> Fuck it. Like northern crowds give every mid carder a roaring ovation right?


They have a far better track record, that's for sure.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> Fuck it. Like northern crowds give every mid carder a roaring ovation right?


Not really but I was disappointed with all dem crickets in the crowd. I mean I know the show was mostly shitty, but I agree with Thanos. Crowd reactions help liven up the experience of viewing what's going on even if it's some stupid Randy Savage chant on a fandango match.

The only ones who should be able to sit silently watching wrestling are the Japanese. Period. I don't even mean that in a racist way. Their whole point of view is just different. Dem hicks just be boring.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WHAT HAPPENED AFTER WWE RAW WENT OFF THE AIR
> 
> By Jay Gunn on 2013-09-30 23:31:11
> 
> ...


Via PWInsider


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

these Mississippi crowds have always been pro cena crowd anyway so fuck em


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh lawdy Bryan x Punk team a brewin'....maybe...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Calahart said:


> Not really but I was disappointed with all dem crickets in the crowd. I mean I know the show was mostly shitty, but I agree with Thanos. Crowd reactions help liven up the experience of viewing what's going on even if it's some stupid Randy Savage chant on a fandango match.
> 
> The only ones who should be able to sit silently watching wrestling are the Japanese. Period. I don't even mean that in a racist way. Their whole point of view is just different. Dem hicks just be boring.


But can you blame them with not being excited when nothing exciting is happening in front of them? I'd rather the crowd be quiet than the "lets chant smark things because that's what's kewl and people will think we're so kewl" crowds that have popped up recently. That was great the first couple of times but now it's beyond irritating. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WrestlinFan said:


> Fuck it. Like northern crowds give every mid carder a roaring ovation right?


Er... usually much more than we heard tonight, yeah.

And if they aren't giving the two guys in the ring a reaction they still make noise which is more than enough to keep me from turning the channel and much better than sitting in silence.



straightedge891 said:


> And no, southern crowds don't just cheer 3 guys. This has been proven time and time again. They're way more into the stuff than a bunch of morons chanting JBL.


No.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> But can you blame them with not being excited when nothing exciting is happening in front of them? I'd rather the crowd be quiet than the "lets chant smark things because that's what's kewl and people will think we're so kewl" crowds that have popped up recently. That was great the first couple of times but now it's beyond irritating.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would rather they voice their frustration if they weren't entertained. They were even too lazy for that.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I give this Raw a solid c+


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Calahart said:


> I would rather they voice their frustration if they weren't entertained. They were even too lazy for that.


Hence the "boring" chants. I think that's a lot more up front and direct then chanting some annoying nonsense. And do they not show their frustration via being silent?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Why are people even saying that this crowd was dead? They weren't! If they were, that would annoy me as well.

They were even giving R Truth a reaction!!!!

ETA: When did they chant "boring", by the way? I only skipped a couple of segments, but in the parts I saw, I didn't hear that. They were chanting "Walrus" a lot when Heyman was around.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> Hence the "boring" chants. I think that's a lot more up front and direct then chanting some annoying nonsense.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's also a typical chant with hardly any impact. I stand by what I say. The crickets made a bad show even worse.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> But can you blame them with not being excited when nothing exciting is happening in front of them? I'd rather the crowd be quiet than the "lets chant smark things because that's what's kewl and people will think we're so kewl" crowds that have popped up recently. That was great the first couple of times but now it's beyond irritating.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly, I'd def rather the crowd just shut up. Hell I mute it most times in smark cities now. They ruin the experience.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Er... usually much more than we heard tonight, yeah.
> 
> And if they aren't giving the two guys in the ring a reaction they still make noise which is more than enough to keep me from turning the channel and much better than sitting in silence.
> 
> ...


Why no?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There's more to wrestling than crowd reactions


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Calahart said:


> It's also a typical chant with hardly any impact. I stand by what I say. The crickets made a bad show even worse.


And I stand by what I say. You can't blame a crowd for being dead when they're given a long pointless horrendous show. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

This had to be one of the Worst Raws of the year hands down !!!!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

this raw = 4/10


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WrestlinFan said:


> Hence the "boring" chants. I think that's a lot more up front and direct then chanting some annoying nonsense. And do they not show their frustration via being silent?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Even their boring chants lacked any type of enthusiasm and was clearly only made up of a handful of people in the crowd, while the rest of the crowd sat on their hands hoping for Cena or Hulk Hogan to come out. I doubt they could even process the difference given their overwhelmingly lack of interest in the characters they paid their money to see..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ejc8710 said:


> This had to be one of the Worst Raws of the year hands down !!!!


They say that every week


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in crowds should be rowdy and loud as possible.

This isn't Japan...they're modest over there,even at concerts they're tame.

Wrestling crowds aren't as passionate as before, they all fell off, southern crowds fell off harder. 

I look at the smarks crowds as doing whatever they can to make noise, WWE even encouraged it on RAW after WM29. Smarks cities also tend to be more appreciative of legends as well.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Exactly, I'd def rather the crowd just shut up. Hell I mute it most times in smark cities now. They ruin the experience.


This man gets it.


Like really, you guys would rather hear a JBL chant for the 80th time? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

checkcola said:


> They say that every week


Very true but this one was really that bad.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wrestling today is too linear. Just too too linear. It's a shame. Gone are the daysThe Rock feuded with Stone Cold, HHH, Mick Foley, Vince, New Age Outlaws, and Vince McMahon all at the same time. For shame wwe...brilliant branching is dead


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

checkcola said:


> They say that every week


This week and last week were all out shit.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Wrestling today is too linear. Just too too linear. It's a shame.


You said you are in october of 99. Can you tell the difference between Russo and Kreski yet?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WrestlinFan said:


> This man gets it.
> 
> 
> Like really, you guys would rather hear a JBL chant for the 80th time?
> ...


Over crickets? Infinitely.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking shitfest. This storyline is boring the crap out of me. And it's not even close to being finished. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Over crickets? Infinitely.


And I guess we disagree on that. I'd much rather take silence over smark chant of the month. Infinitely. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Boring Raw and badly booked last week was a tiny bit better this has got to be the worst Raw for the year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Orton's gotten pretty good lately


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> You said you are in october of 99. Can you tell the difference between Russo and Kreski yet?


Not yet I think I need a couple months to soak it in. I hope I'm not in for some disappointment. 

EDIT: Now that I think about it, in late October all of a sudden the wwe got even more layered. Like seriously everyone was feuding with everyone and it wasn't confusing...everything is gelling so well... The Rock and Stone Cold are literally feuding with like 5 different people at the same time. And the tag division is going crazy


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Not yet I think I need a couple months to soak it in. I hope I'm not in for some disappointment


Doubt it. People love Kreski around here. I just always preferred Russo.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Well this show was no good everybody. One good match and maybe 30 minutes of watchable television in a 3 hour broadcast.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Doubt it. People love Kreski around here. I just always preferred Russo.


why wouldnt they, kreski's writing was tighter and more consistent. perfect for the transition into the 2000s

that being said, Russo's style was perfect for the late 90s


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Hopefully this hiccup in what seemed to be a small string of decent episodes will be overshadowed in the future by better booking, storytelling,...


Spoiler: and crowds



:barkley2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, the bullfighters (I don't even remember their names right now and can't be bothered to look it up) were cringe-worthy. Horrible. I know it's just entertainment --- but the little guy dressed up as a bull - was as close to bullshit as I've seen. Not entertaining at all. Snake Charmers? Little people dressed as Bulls?

They're going back towards the 90's overly gimmicked WWE and there are people actually calling this the "reality era" .. are we even watching the same product?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Pretty meh show overall. This storyline is losing steam fast.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the WWE knows they fucked up too....now for sure NOBODY will buy Battleground....way to keep business...man they really must always want Cena around, creative can't come up with any ideas other than to shove him on our screen every minute...they are paid to come up with storylines and make them effective but instead they're making people not interested...they fucked up Bryan tonight...way to go!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Hard to believe this was the go-home Raw, right?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Pretty meh show overall. This storyline is losing steam fast.


Do we need super Cena to save us? :vince


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

when Triple H and Stephanie came out for the Rhodes segment, they were probably thinking, "man we fucked up, should have done a rewrite before the show" because they've really messed up;


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Bitch, get in there with a loaded purse or a cheese grater or something.


This is Brie Bella, not Beulah McGuillicutty :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We need a Punk vs Heyman/Ryback in a You Cant Quit Me match.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Best4Bidness said:


> We need a Punk vs Heyman/Ryback in a You Cant Quit Me match.


:lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

tonight was made clear, that the WWE doesn't care about ppv revenue right now..two straight pay per views with a shitty build...no one is interested. and probably even less interested now. They have no business sense whatsoever. You make your top babyface star make fun of himself in a promo? and you emasculate him just like the Big Show and Miz...do they not want any faces to get over?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

My Fave Parts of RAW:

* The fuckery involved w/ Heyman's proposal
* *Heath Slater's glasses* :mark:
* Punk wearing 2 different shirts
* 'Backstage Creep' Orton
* Zeb's facepalm

EDIT - 

* Punk Fu on Heyman's Guys 
* Everything the Shield did (esp Rollins' shit-talking)


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

did you notice how fat Slater got? he has man boobs and a belly now...


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I felt that facepalm.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Big show and that face was memorable. Someone made a gif too. lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I saved the animated gif for my own collection.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Heyman/Ryback/Punk and the midget bull were the only good things tonight from what I saw. Everything else was crap.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I thought the mini-Minotaur was the best thing on the show. Dude should be made the next Mysterio.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Show made my day tonight :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I thought the mini-Minotaur was the best thing on the show. Dude should be made the next Mysterio.


Have him replace Del Rio. He can tap into the latino market like Del Rio failed to do and get the midgets watching too.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> The Heyman/Ryback/Punk and the midget bull were the only good things tonight from what I saw. Everything else was crap.


How dare you enjoy a midget! Are you even a Kevin Nash fan?


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

This is the first time I've watched the main event segment in weeks and I'm happy I did. I wish Orton would have punted the Bella girl in the head too. Nice that he was getting cheered while beating down the hobgoblin. 
Highlights of the show:
SO MUCH PUNK!
Cesaro's big swing and ring presence
Orton beating down the troll
Dusty Rhodes is as hilarious as in NWA & WCW

Negatives:
just about everything else


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Didn't watch the end with Bryan/Orton fell asleep but I didn't mind this RAW nor did I really enjoy it haha.

Positives
-Langston/Punk
-El Torito
-Rhodes-HHH promo
-Heyman/Ryback was fucking gold, Liked the end with Punk too. Mark for kendo sticks!
-Cesaro Swing!!!
-6 Man tag

"Ryback go find something to eat":lmao

Negatives
-Curtis Axel
-Alberto Del Rio
-Big Show getting emotional again
-Khali/Hornswoggle 
-Primo-Epico suck in a comedic role


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Hey, it's Big E. Langston! I thought he was going to be a face when he comes back. Weird. Figured he was going to lose to CM Punk. What's the explanation for him being away from AJ? That's a plot hole.

-Los Matadores debut. Hilarious. It's on par with Brodus Clay's debut from a few years ago. That midget might help this team get over someday.

-Great promo between HHH-Mcmahon/Rhodes Family. Heel HHH gets to take verbal shots at the Rhodes family. Awesome. 

-Heyman/Ryback segment was so ****. Lol...But I figured Heyman was going to ask Ryback to become a Paul Heyman guy. Punk coming out to attack them with the kendo sticks was cool too. Never get tired of seeing kendo stick attacks.

-Nice 6 man tag match. Everyone shined here. Leave it to Ziggler to eat the pin though. Him selling Reigns' spear was sick like always.

-Orton/Bryan promo was decent. I guess the best way to intensify this feud was to say personal insults to each other. Orton calling Bryan a "barnyard animal" reminded me of HBK calling Ric Flair "Old Yeller." Brie Bella coming out to watch her fiance get pummeled makes me wonder if she will be involved in the match now. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Kofi Kingston gets a win over Fandango. Can these guys have a feud with each other over a Title? Like the Intercontinental Title?

-R-Truth defeating Curtis Axel was random because it's not like this is leading to an IC Title feud.

-Brie Bella defeats Alicia Fox. Oh my god, they are building up Brie to possibly end AJ's title reign. This can't be. By the way, is Alicia Fox a heel or a face? Is Brie really a face now too? I'm confused as I typed this.

-Alberto Del Rio defeats Zack Ryder. And people still didn't give a damn. I didn't either.

-Santino Marella defeating Antonio Cesaro. Not sure where this is leading. I'm facepalming with Zeb Coulter as well.

Average show. It had it's high points and it's low points.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Decent enough RAW, I enjoyed the Orton/Bryan segment (a lot actually), Big Show & HHH+Steph & The Rhodes but overall they don't do go home shows quite like they used to.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hilarious Raw


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Big Shows acting this Raw was the awsomest piece of acting I have ever seen.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a bad show at all, enjoyed Punk vs Langston. 
The Rhodes vs HHH and Steph was golden the hate seemed so real. Top segment, can't wait for the match on Sunday.
Heyman, Ryback and Punk was brilliant in tears from start to end.
Big Show was good too, interested to see where this whole fury and rage thing leads too.
The ending was decent enough, not sure what's happening on Sunday but to continue the feud I would say Orton is winning.

Good show all in all, some funny shit too hahaha.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I didn't read through this, but did anybody notice Nikki Bella sort of stealing the spotlight from Brie? And Brie looking a little annoyed? Nikki came in and raised her hand with the ref and sort of outdid it.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I thought the mini-Minotaur was the best thing on the show. Dude should be made the next Mysterio.


You mean the Minitaur.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

RichardHagen said:


> I didn't read through this, but did anybody notice Nikki Bella sort of stealing the spotlight from Brie? And Brie looking a little annoyed? Nikki came in and raised her hand with the ref and sort of outdid it.


Incoming heel turn for Nikki? She's a heel in Total Divas, so it wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/Wk6HU



> LIVE NOTES FROM LAST NIGHT'S RAW IN BILOXI, MS
> 
> By Jay Gunn on 2013-10-01 09:15:17
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty bad Raw last night.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol i bet most of the merch at the booth was Cena merch. That's how he's selling so many. Force that shit on people. 

Dat artificial top guy :cena2


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a fair Raw for me, most contests were pretty uninspiring but there were more than a few segments that made it worth watching. My highlights were The Shield versus The Usos and Ziggler, Los Matadores entertaining debut, Heyman and Ryback's segment, the Rhodes family summit and the finale. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decent Raw. Highlight of it was everything involving Punk/Heyman/Ryback. Heyman especially was gold tonight. From the "Isn't he beautiful" line about Ryback, to the "proposal" itself was just awesome. I'm back on board with the Punk/Heyman storyline for now, although it really does need to end.

Bryan/Orton's final segment was weak until the beatdown, which was pretty cool. Overall though, nothing special happened with that feud.

The Rhodes stuff was good, but kind of disappointing as I expected more from it. 

Overall a decent show. Still not ordering Battleground, but yeah...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Content wise, every Raw in the summer was better than last night. So, so bad.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Boring and stupid though I missed the ending. Okay, Show got pissed which was good at first, but then it leads to nothing. What, can't he toss threaten to toss Steph off a balcony ala Torrie Wilson? Don't care about Punk/Ryback. The best part of the show was a segment involving Cody Rhodes, something I thought that would never happen.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Content wise, every Raw in the summer was better than last night. So, so bad.


Actually, I'd probably put it over the last couple of weeks of Raw, although it wasn't "good", but the Raws since NOC don't live up to the Raws from MITB-NOC imo. It seems creative has gone back on auto-pilot for the time being. 

Also, looking through the report above for "Most Heat"... SANDOW'S ON THE LIST! Damn, how does he fucking do it? He's been nothing but a jobber for the last 3 months and yet he somehow gets more heat than any heel that's not a major player (and those are basically the ones that got more on that list). Amazing... and yet Vince still wants Del Rio as the World Champ and booked strongly. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Actually, I'd probably put it over the last couple of weeks of Raw, although it wasn't "good", but the Raws since NOC don't live up to the Raws from MITB-NOC imo. It seems creative has gone back on auto-pilot for the time being.
> 
> Also, looking through the report above for "Most Heat"... SANDOW'S ON THE LIST! Damn, how does he fucking do it? He's been nothing but a jobber for the last 3 months and yet he somehow gets more heat than any heel that's not a major player (and those are basically the ones that got more on that list). Amazing... and yet Vince still wants Del Rio as the World Champ and booked strongly. :lmao


I think even those Raws were much better. Last night was the very definition of filler.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I think even those Raws were much better. Last night was the very definition of filler.


I would say last week's fit the word "filler" a lot more. Nothing happened with Bryan/Orton. Nothing happened with HHH+Steph/Rhodes Family (aside from the latter doing a quick attack on The Shield). Nothing really happened with Punk/Heyman either outside of a decent little 2-on-1 brawl.

This week at least we had the business proposition for the Rhodes family which progressed that, the Heyman/Ryback relationship was furthered and following that was a nice quick beatdown by Punk, and then Bryan/Orton finally progressed a little bit with Orton getting the upperhand and DDTing Bryan on the mat right in front of Brie. 

If you really didn't enjoy Raw this week and find it to be the worst in months, that's fine. But that it's filler when last week's show fit the word a lot more? I don't see it, but ah well. Opinions be opinions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Heyman/Ryback thing was kind of unnecessary. I already assumed Ryback was with Heyman. So, not much new with that. The Rhodes/Sheild match, yeah, that's something new. Orton/Bryan face off and brawl was alright. But not much new there. Filler.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Not the best show. I think its the beginning of the end for Axel though, Heyman will throw him aside and have Ryback destroy him.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"A little monotone, sounds like you practice in front of the mirror."

Funny coming from Daniel Bryan. God, he's bad.

Heyman and Punk for another week being the only saving graces of the show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISfHMceFbdY

BackStage Fallout: CM Punk, R-Truth, & Kofi Kingston


----------



## WeAreProWrestling (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

Paul Heyman is seriously creeping me out...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought the McMahons lived and breathed Raw..I thought they spent months ahead of time coming up with storylines and trying to make captivating TV for their audience. I thought Vince's life was the success of Raw and the WWE...so what's up with the last two Raws sucking balls? Were they all on vacation or something? did someone get sick in the family? they gave us nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> "A little monotone, sounds like you practice in front of the mirror."
> 
> Funny coming from Daniel Bryan. God, he's bad.
> 
> Heyman and Punk for another week being the only saving graces of the show.


Heyman maybe, I only cared for Heyman and Orton.

Punk with the same boring monologue, then went super Punk as usual. And people like to talk about Cena, . This guy Punk beats up 3 people every week.:lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

wrestlinfan35...a few weeks ago you praised Bryan for being over with the crowd and you're back to bashing him again? *shakes head*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Good show. For the first time I watched the Heyman/Punk/Ryback stuff and all I can say is :lmao. That thing has become a parody of itself at this stage but it was funny. I do enjoy Punk going ham with a kendo stick too actually. I still couldn't give a single fuck about the match and the opening promo was horrible but they entertained me in the proposal segment so I guess there's that. 

DAT FAMILY SUMMIT was great. Really enjoying this whole thing with the Rhodes at the minute and I'm looking forward to the match at Battleground. I actually think they are going to beat The Shield since they were left laying and we all know what that means. Should be a great match. 

The whole Show finally cracking thread that ran through the final hour was :lol and holy fuck at him just going on a bender. They really had me wondering whether he was actually going to do it and then Steph hits him below the belt with the wifely expectations line. Ouch. When he eventually cracks and smacks Hunter it's going to be so awesome. I can't wait for that. 

OLE! OLE! OLE! El Torito made Los Matadores for me personally. Nothing beats a midget in a bull suit running around like an idiot. Brilliant. Their finishing move is pretty GOAT.

I really enjoyed the final segment. Creeper Orton is a thing of beauty. He plays it so well it makes you wonder lol. Neither Orton or Bryan are the strongest mic guys but I thought they were both great in this. Loved Orton's genetically superior stuff and Bryan's passion as he screamed he didn't need to be motivated to reach his potential. The brawl after was even better. I'm not so sure about involving Brie in this but I did enjoy the segment so I guess it doesn't really matter in the end. I said before Raw that these 2 desperately needed some interaction heading into Battleground and they gave us just that. I'm looking forward to the match even if I still expect a screwy finish of some sort. Things are also starting to get more personal with Brie being involved so I suppose they are setting the stage for a cell match between them. 

Enjoyable Raw. Not the most hyped go home show in the world but they have me looking forward to the PPV which isn't something I could have said last week.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Big Show made my day tonight :lmao


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> tonight was made clear, that the WWE doesn't care about ppv revenue right now..two straight pay per views with a shitty build...no one is interested. and probably even less interested now. They have no business sense whatsoever. *You make your top babyface star make fun of himself in a promo?* and you emasculate him just like the Big Show and Miz...do they not want any faces to get over?


Punk didn't make fun of himself in his promo. Anyway, last night showed who the _real_ top face is with Cena out of the picture. Punk pretty much blew the roof off in _Biloxi, Mississippi_, of all places - not even Bryan could compete with that reaction last night. It sounded insanely loud on TV, so I can only imagine how loud it was in person.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i just told you to name one thing that was incredible about last night without mentioning Punk and you couldn't do it. if he is all you watch for then you must have been depressed a couple weeks ago when they had a high rating WITHOUT him.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Randy Orton We Love You


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

The Sandrone said:


> I would say last week's fit the word "filler" a lot more. Nothing happened with Bryan/Orton. Nothing happened with HHH+Steph/Rhodes Family (aside from the latter doing a quick attack on The Shield). Nothing really happened with Punk/Heyman either outside of a decent little 2-on-1 brawl.
> 
> This week at least we had the business proposition for the Rhodes family which progressed that, the Heyman/Ryback relationship was furthered and following that was a nice quick beatdown by Punk, and then Bryan/Orton finally progressed a little bit with Orton getting the upperhand and DDTing Bryan on the mat right in front of Brie.
> 
> If you really didn't enjoy Raw this week and find it to be the worst in months, that's fine. But that it's filler when last week's show fit the word a lot more? I don't see it, but ah well. Opinions be opinions.


Each of the last two weeks was filler. This week had Fandango/Kofi (they're really wasting the rub Fandango got from Jericho at WM), Matadores/3MB (1995 WWF gimmick), ADR/Ryder (Ryder got the most offense in a match that he's got in months against the WHC less than a week before his PPV match against RVD), Truth/Axel, Brie/Fox, and Cesaro/Santino (not even mentioning that swinging your opponent around means little when you still lose in embarrassing fashion to Santino for the second time in less than a month) alone. That's a VERY weak lineup for a show before a PPV... also Punk/Heyman, a feud that's getting stale, getting the most segments (the "proposal" was very awkward and didn't make me boo Ryback any more than I have since his heel turn, which is not at all) and Brie Bella getting involved in the main storyline. This week wasn't any better than last week, and last week had the best match out of the last two weeks in the main event.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

And they don't use one of their best wrestlers on the show until the end where they have him get his ass kicked outside of the ring in front of his fiancee and make him look like a schmuck leading to a ppv into the weekend...such a smart idea that would make us want to purchase it!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Randy Orton We Love You


Oh my god, I've looked for a good quality version of this clip for so long, and now FINALLY I have it! Thank you sir.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> And they don't use one of their best wrestlers on the show until the end where they have him get his ass kicked outside of the ring in front of his fiancee and make him look like a schmuck leading to a ppv into the weekend...such a smart idea that would make us want to purchase it!


Shield laid out Rock on the go home Raw to the Rumble and that PPV did great numbers...it seems like any time Bryan is in any position of weakness, you think they're ruining him. They aren't, babyfaces need that.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what i'm saying is that..they're not only having him get his ass kicked, but he's acknowledging that he believes he's weaker than Orton and is troll looking.....you don't need to include that.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> Punk didn't make fun of himself in his promo. Anyway, last night showed who the _real_ top face is with Cena out of the picture. Punk pretty much blew the roof off in _Biloxi, Mississippi_, of all places - not even Bryan could compete with that reaction last night. It sounded insanely loud on TV, so I can only imagine how loud it was in person.


Now if only Punk could get people at home to watch him like Bryan does. :woolcock





Starbuck said:


> OLE! OLE! OLE! El Torito made Los Matadores for me personally. Nothing beats a midget in a bull suit running around like an idiot. Brilliant. Their finishing move is pretty GOAT.


It was hilarious, wasn't it? Do you think WWE is gonna get complaints from Latino groups calling it discriminatory?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree, you don't. But they're trying to get you to feel sympathy to buy the show. And this might have worked if the PPV was in 3 weeks, instead of 6 days.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

nobody is buying the show and they only have themselves to blame...next week's Raw better be badass to make up for it....Bryan better not win the title this Sunday either or fuck! not again!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mblonde09 said:


> Punk didn't make fun of himself in his promo. Anyway, last night showed who the _real_ top face is with Cena out of the picture. Punk pretty much blew the roof off in _Biloxi, Mississippi_, of all places - not even Bryan could compete with that reaction last night. It sounded insanely loud on TV, so I can only imagine how loud it was in person.


I concede that Punk got a better fan reaction than Bryan in Biloxi. Huzzah! Being Big in Biloxi doesnt make you the top face in the company. If the trend continues, you'll have a point.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

meh, it was the end of the show...people are worn out after a boring show by the time the end comes around....they have BIG plans for Bryan.


----------



## heelorton (Oct 2, 2013)

Im still trying to recover from that stupid Santino-3MB cobra crap from S-Down last week.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

heelorton said:


> Im still trying to recover from that stupid Santino-3MB cobra crap from S-Down last week.












:lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

ha ha the guy says that he'll stop watching if Triple H does the snake charmer thing again, then when Triple H responds he kisses his ass LOL wow!


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

CM Punk charges in to save the day!


----------

